#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-19
<swift110> hey
<walk> hello
<ouroumov> hello walk
<walk> what's your name ?
<livingroom> Anyone else having trouble with Kodi atm?
<livingroom> Tried install through Welcome/Software and through terminal
<livingroom> But Kodi just launches and then freezes, and even when it has worked briefly, it will not minimize with \ and crashes thereafter
<alkisg> Is that in a PC or in a raspberry pi?
<livingroom> PC
<alkisg> 15.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 or some ppa version?
<livingroom> latest ppa version
<alkisg> Revert to the supported one then?
<alkisg> Or, ask #kodi or wherever else they support that ppa...
<alkisg> *in
<livingroom> Cool
<livingroom> what repository is the supported version in tho?
<livingroom> Software centre has the latest ppa version
<alkisg> What's the output of this? apt policy kodi
<livingroom> Sorry, getting back to Linux after a while out in the cold....
<livingroom> 15.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 500
<alkisg> So it's the stock version, not one from a ppa
<livingroom> cool, so thats the one that the software centre would be installing?
<alkisg> Anyway, ask in #kodi about it, they'll direct you on how to send the bug report for the crash etc
<alkisg> Yes, both software center and apt-get install would install the stock version
<livingroom> K, nice one
<livingroom> I'll askk #Kodi then
<livingroom> Cheers for your help
<alkisg> np
<mate|87518> yes
<mate|87518> hello
<arjun> hello
<Guest32893> hi
<Guest32893> anyone there
<fieb> if i install linux mint is it fine to fresh install ubuntu mate l8er/
<fieb> wil there be ongterm effects
<sidney_> what do you guys use to pastebin
<sidney_> I attempted to install kodi and it didn't go so well
<rahtgaz> don't know what kodi is. But I use http://dpaste.com/
<sidney_> kodi is a media player swimular to plex
<rahtgaz> I see. and what's the relationship with pastebin?
<sidney_> similar to plex
<rahtgaz> Oh, I think I understand your question. You meant to ask where you could past something so we could take a look at it. Is that right?
<sidney_> I wanted to paste the results of my attempt
<sidney_> or the errors
<sidney_> yes
 * rahtgaz nods
<rahtgaz> well, dpast.com can do it
<rahtgaz> s/dpast/dpaste
<linux-masochist> Hi all. Using a Pi3 with Ubuntu Mate but I'm getting distorted sound when playing YouTube videos. Anyone experienced this? Thanks.
<linux-masochist> Hi all. Using a Pi3 with Ubuntu Mate but I'm getting distorted sound when playing YouTube videos. Anyone experienced this? Thanks.
<rahtgaz> sorr linux-masochist. Don't use MATE on Pi. Stick around for a little and someone might see your message if you repeat it once and a while. Or go to our forums. Our Pi community is more active there, I would say.
<linux-masochist> rahtgaz: Thanks for the prompt reply. Will do.
<mothert> PDF so I don't have to print, sign and scan
<mothert> need an online signature
<chrisj__> hi just installed mate and cannot get better than 800x600 resolution
<rwt9999> Hello, I have mouse problem. when I press mouse1 and mouse2 at the same time it acts like i press the scroolwheel on mouse. How can I disable that?
<chrisj__> screen resolution pi and mate
<linux-masochist> Hi all - Those who are having problems with Pi3 and browser based video playback give Kweb a whirl. https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=40860
<linux-masochist> Works quite well when you get used to it
<lamy> bonjour
<mate|0890275> hola a todos!
<tuxlinus> gfgfg
<tuxlinus> hola
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-20
<ChronoToss> Hey guys! I've been poking around Mate (and Linux in general) for a few months and I ran into a snag where nm-applet sometimes shows and sometimes doesn't; which doesn't other me, but it makes it impossible to change wireless networks. From what I know there has been a wide scale issue with this in the past, I was hoping that someone might have a resource I haven't tried yet. Any help would be great!
<johnc4510> ChronoToss: i have the problem but no solution that i've seen...however, a logout & login brings it up for me
<ChronoToss> johnc4510: Do you have the second problem where the GUI does not let you change any settings?
<johnc4510> don't know i only have the one wireless net around me here...sorry
<ChronoToss> just see if you can hit the disconnect button and have it work .... I can't even do that much
<johnc4510> ChronoToss: disconnect works for me
<ChronoToss> I can't even do that ... I'm' not learning nmcli
<ChronoToss> well I'm trying to learn it, but slow goings.
<johnc4510> ChronoToss: could you highlight my nick pls...changing some colors
<ChronoToss> johnc4510: not a prob
<johnc4510> thx
<dasti> I'm looking at trying digikam to organise my pictures, is there's a risk of damaging my installation of Ubuntu Mate if I install it ? (like it happened on mint) ?
<dasti> it seems really linked to KDE and last time I tried it really screwed up my audio with skype
<RyanTG> Good morning / afternoon / evening / night, all. I'm having a problem with Mate's panels. They keep becoming unresponsive to clicks. I end up starting Mate Tweak from the control center and changing the interface to something else.  I'm running out of something elses and want the default Mate layout back.
<RyanTG> Okay... Just switched back to Ubuntu Mate panel layout and it's responding now. Lost every shortcut I'd put on the top panel, but at least I'm not feeling the urge to install Metacity.
<Darkhero> What theme and windows manager do you use?
<RyanTG> Whatever it is when you install Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<RyanTG> only thing I changed was backgrounds
<RyanTG> (multiple monitors)
<RyanTG> small correction 16.04.1
<RyanTG> theme is set to ambiant-mate
<RyanTG> Is Ambiant purposely misspelled?
<Darkhero> Check mate-tweak, what window manager are you using?
<RyanTG> Compiz
<Darkhero> hm...
<RyanTG> I've been using Linux nearly 20 years now and still can't keep window manager, desktop environment, and whatever lightdm is called straight. God help people new to the OS>
<RyanTG> I actually thought the window manager question was X vs Mir vs whatever that third thing is.
<Darkhero> I think only unity uses mir
<RyanTG> Can't use Unity. Want a DE I can reach via RDP if I want to test something from work using my home system.
<Darkhero> Makes sense
<RyanTG> had to set up a script to start xfce for those occasions. should probably re-set it up now that i switched to U-M instead of U for 16.04
<Darkhero> For now for your panel problem I'd suggest switching to marco (mate's metacicty) and seeing if it solves it, otherwise I'm not sure
<RyanTG> Before that I'll have to rip out this damn pfsense firewall.  So many things I used to do on my Linux firewall just aren't there and the pretty web interface isn't worth the trade-off.
<RyanTG> Switched to Marco. Maybe I did change that. I remember Wimpy saying something about Compiz. I probably changed it to try something and just forgot doing so.
<Darkhero> Compiz seemed stale to me, but I keep it off since I'm using a laptop and want to conserve battery
<Darkhero> So I haven't used it much
<Darkhero> *stable, not stale
<RyanTG> Thanks for reminding me I have to fix my laptop.  There's a PPA on there returning a 404 so I'm going to yank it out.  Apparently Eclipse for Xenial isn't a thing anymore.
<RyanTG> (And that's on-topic because the laptop was UM1604 before the desktop. <g>)
<RyanTG> Thanks for the help. Hopefully the panels stay responsive.
<Darkhero> No problem. Hope it helps
<RyanTG> for the number of times i've typed apt-search, you'd think i'd have aliased it to apt-cache search by now
<onmate> anyone here? new mate user here not sure if ive actually installed it or not haha
<onmate> i chose the install MATE option after booting
<onmate> but when i came back after doin the pre-install stuff i had a message that said ubuntu 16.04 had crashed
<onmate> but im in the OS
<onmate> welcome screen didnt pop up automatically but everyting else seems fine
<alkisg> onmate: press alt+ctrl+t to open a terminal
<alkisg> There, write this: ls /usr/share/xsessions
<alkisg> What is the result? This will show us if you have mate or some other desktop environment
<onmate> k
<onmate> it says mate.desktop!
<alkisg> Cool, then you have mate
<onmate> how can i tell if its on my hdd
<onmate> just to make sure
<alkisg> "(07:27:47 πμ) onmate: i chose the install MATE option after booting" ==> I'm not sure where you selected that, though
<alkisg> Which .iso did you install from?
<alkisg> Like, ubuntu-mate-16.04-i386.iso?
<onmate> i mean as soon after bios i had boot order set to a usb with mate mounted on it
<onmate> and that usb being used for boot gave me an option to install or just try MATE
<onmate> yes
<onmate> 64 bit
<onmate> 16.04
<alkisg> lsblk --fs => shows you where your partitions are mounted
<alkisg> ├─sdb2 ext4   xenial-mate   e1f06e01-d2dc-45e5-b446-54e1e4a5dc22 /
<alkisg> ==> this will mean that "/", root, is mounted in sdb2
<alkisg> (in your case it should be sda1)
<onmate> sorrryy im confused sda = partitions of the installed-on drive?
<alkisg> Paste the output here
<alkisg> And I'll explain it
<onmate> wan me to pastebin first
<alkisg> sda is the first disk, sda1 is the first partition of the first disk
<alkisg> Yes
<onmate> http://pastebin.com/hT2FnJ4L
<alkisg> So it seems that you have installed ubuntu, but you have now booted from the usb stick again instead of the hard disk
<alkisg> Remove the stick and reboot
<onmate> you mean try to restart comp without hte usb?
<alkisg> Yes
<onmate> ok so i should turn off comp first right
<alkisg> Yes
<onmate> btw i was never given an option to choose what drive to install on
<alkisg> You did go through the installation steps, right?
<alkisg> I.e. writing your username there
<onmate> yeah
<alkisg> OK, reboot and we'll see
<onmate> kk ill just enter TRY mate if it doesnt et me come back to this
<NOTonmate> alkisg: imback, sadly I had to changemy name
<NOTonmate> I tried to start my computer without the usb and it just told me to insert a device to boot from and restart my computer
<NOTonmate> and when I put the USB back in, it didn't even boot like it was installed on it; it just gave me the same options as before: try or install MATE
<NOTonmate> I opened up the USB on THIS computer, and it looks exactly the same as before the installation
<rumflump> are there screenshots of the various ubuntu-mate layouts somewhere?
<rumflump> I dont run ubuntu mate right now myself, but I want to show a mac user the very mac-style layout that it has in ubuntu-mate-tweaks
<alkisg> NOTonmate: it looks like you didn't manage to install it
<alkisg> NOTonmate: do you want me to have a look with screen sharing?
<alkisg> rumflump: google for ubuntu-mate images?
<NOTonmate> dont think that that would be too helpful, since the problemis on my other computer
<alkisg> You didn't boot the other computer with the usb stick?
<alkisg> "try mate" there...
<NOTonmate> I'm getting errors now on my usb stick when I try to boot fromit
<asus> hello
<mate|8629> hello everyone, i have a problem with ubuntu-mate 16.04.01 LTS and my Acer Aspire One d150-1 Bk, can someone help me?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mate|8629> I installed Ubuntu MATE 16.04.01 LTS on a netbook, Acer Aspire ONE D150-1 Bk and I have two issues:
<mate|8629> 1) when I turn off my netbook, the netbook doesn't turn off, but it goes to standby mode, so I need to press the ON button, the pc restarts and again clik on the icon to turn off the pc, and my netbook goes OFF, same thing when i turn it ON, i press the On button, and after the bios message, the PC goes to standby mode, I need to press again the ON
<mate|8629>  button and only after this procedure, the PC turns ON, so what's the problem?
<mate|8629> 2) Sometimes when I turn on my PC the Wi-Fi card doesn't show any wireless network, so i need to open a terminand issue the following comand: " sudo service network-manager restart " , why I need to do this, why the Wi-Fi card sometimes doesn' show any wireless network? .. Many Thanks
<guiverc> mate|8629:  i have a dell that does (1); but it did the same in windohs 7 too; for my dell it was a hardware issue for me... but a "shutdown -h now" command dOES shut it down correctly; so I just shutdown from term on my machine.
<ouroumov> mate|8629, there's ongoing network issues with ubuntu 16.04, people are working on it, loads of bugs have hit network-manager and the nm-applet
<ouroumov> mate|8629, keep updating your system and hopefully those will go away after a while
<mate|8629> guiverc: ok, many thanks previously in this netbook i installed Windows XP and it goes OFF normally, I try with a "shutdown -h now" command and the PC turns OFF normally
<mate|8629> ouroumov: Thanks,
<mate|8629> you're referring to my second problem, is not it? ... Do you think that the two problems can be connected?
<ouroumov> mate|8629, that's unlikely
<ouroumov> (yes I was referring to the second problem)
<mate|8629> ouroumov: Thanks
<mate|8629> I also noticed that when I turn off my PC, the screen goes all black and it appears only a line that says something like " dev/sda1 clean , xxxxxx bytes, xxxx bytes " something like this .. This wording is a result of a "fscdk"?, ... can be reconnected to my problem?
<alkisg> mate|8629: no, this is just the boot message screen showing again while shutting down
<alkisg> About the network manager restart, try sudo systemctl status network-manager before restarting, so that you see why it's not up
<ouroumov> mate|8629, also check your power management settings
<ouroumov> mate|8629, System -> Preferences -> Hardware -> Power Management
<mate|8629> I checked and i set all the optionsto " Never " and " Do Nothing ", but same problem...
<mate|8629> alkisg: here is the output of the command that you wrote, performed after switching on the PC before restarting the "service network-manager" ..https://thepb.in/p/76hErQzXPk1HV
<mbt> hi
<mbt> how to find any malware running in ubuntu, example: unknown background data consumption
<honglei1990> Hello,World!
<honglei1990> how can install chinese input?
<honglei1990> lalala
<rizzo_> hello
<markus73> hallo, sind auch deutsche user anwesend ?
<mate|8629> Hi, I have problems with Ubuntu MATE 16.04.01 LTS and my Acer Aspire ONE D150-1 Bk, I exposed my problems here ---> https://askubuntu.com/questions/827362/problems-with-ubuntu-mate-16-04-01-lts-and-acer-aspire-one-d150-1-bk , If someone can help, it can respond also here, Thanks.
<ouroumov> mate|8629, hi
<ouroumov> can you try: sudo systemctl disable tlp
<ouroumov> Reboot, see if it changes things.
<ubuntu-mate> hello, I have an external hdd that is not recognized, it makes a sound every time I plug it in
<ubuntu-mate> any way to recover the data?
<ubuntu-mate> even here the gparted doesn't recognize it
<mate|8629> ouroumov: What does this command? .. if it does not work, what is the command to reactivate this "tlp"?
<ouroumov> mate|8629, it's a power management daemon for laptops
<ouroumov> to re-enable: sudo systemctl enable tlp && sudo systemctl start tlp
<alkisg> mate|8629: please type /nick username, to specify a username that we can talk to...
<alkisg> Your log says that your pc was asleep, not powering on
<alkisg> I.e. you suspended, not powered off
<framex14> hello, I have an external hdd that is not recognized, it makes a sound every time I plug it in. Any way to recover the data? Even here the gparted doesn't recognize it
<alkisg> framex14: unplug it. run `udevadm monitor` in a terminal. plug it. put the output to pastebin. and, also put the output of `dmesg | tail -n 50` to pastebin.
<Darkhero> framex14: what is the file system?
<framex14> ntfs
<Darkhero> Does it show up when you do fdisk -l in terminal?
<framex14> no it doesn't
<alkisg> framex14: can you do the commands/actions that I said?
<framex14> alkisg, I ran the termninal with that command but after plugging it, it did not show anything
<alkisg> framex14: if udevadm monitor doesn't show anything, then the disk doesn't communicate at all over usb
<alkisg> Try it with something else, like plugging your mouse or a usb stick
<framex14> yeah all the ports work
<framex14> everything else is recognized
<framex14> but the hdd
<Darkhero> Does it work in any port?
<framex14> I've tried them all
<alkisg> framex14: that means that its circuits don't work, so there's no point in trying anything else
<alkisg> It's not e.g. a platter issue, it's a chip issue
<framex14> it just beeps every time I plug it in
<ouroumov> framex14, either the disk is dead, or the interface between the disk and the USB cable is dead.
<framex14> oh geez
<ouroumov> You should try to pull the disk out of the casing, and plug it into an adapter.
<framex14> The thing is that if I want to format it in windows with its software I am able to but I want to recover the files
<alkisg> According to what you're saying, you shouldn't be able to even see the drive in windows
<alkisg> Since udevadm doesn't receive any usb events at all
<alkisg> Try it without usb, like ouroumov said, put it in some sata slot
<Darkhero> So it is recognized in windows?
<framex14> it doesn't show, but when i run the software that it came with, it gives me the option to format
<alkisg> that just means your internal disk, probably
<ouroumov> haha
<ouroumov> framex14, fyi there's a name for software coming with hardware products: "Bloatware", or less kind: "crapware"
<framex14> Ok, I'm going to try to open it up
<framex14> or plug it directly into an adapter
<framex14> thanks for the information everyone
<alkisg> np
<framex14> it looks like the head is stuck
<IQBen> Can anybody please advise on migrating sd card + software from Pi 2 to Pi 3?
<alkisg> Isn't pi3 compatible with pi2? Won't the same sd card work there?
<IQBen> for some reason I'm getting stuck on the rainbow screen when I boot
<IQBen> it's nothing to do with power consumption though
<alkisg> That usually indicates an inappropriate kernel or config.txt or cmdline.txt or firmware... you could try installing from scratch in another card, then take the files from the working boot partition and put them in the older boot partition....
<IQBen> ok will look into that, thank you
<leonidas__> hey guys how do i install apps from an image?
<awais> hello
<oacc> hello
<awais> from which country you all are?
<oacc> from china
<Darkhero> US
<oacc> and you ?
<awais> germany
<awais> my parents r from pakistan
<awais> but i was born here in germany
<ouroumov_> France here
<ranoff> is there anyway to get a volume controller on the sidebar for the mutiny interface
<ouroumov_> ranoff, I don't think so, maybe you can push a feature request :)
<ranoff> ah ok
<mate|42027> Hello, i have a problem with my resolution. Can someone help me, please?
<Darkhero> What seems to be the problem?
<ryan__> my firefox is constantly crashing on launch, does anyone know how to get a new firefox from terminal?
<judoo> i started dto installl steam but now the terminal wont let me type
<ryan__> maybe its working
<judoo> the package installer terminal
<Darkhero> you can open another instance of terminal
<judoo> treu but idk if i can install the packages from here
<judoo> ryan its just asking for my sudo pw to install 3 packages
<judoo> i doubtt its processing something
<ouroumov_> mate|99650, look up xrandr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mate|99650> sorry my pc crashed
<mate|99650> If i connect my Ralink 3070 WiFi, Linux crashs after 10 min. maybe anyone know why?
<judoo> mate|99650, look up xrandr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<judoo> ouroumov said that RE resolution issues
<mate|99650> thanks, i look at it now
<judoo> dunno bout your crashing problem are you sure its not a coincidence
<mate|99650> yes, it happens only if i connect the wireless and try to work with it (reaver, testing my router)
<mate|99650> it happens without reaver too
<mate|99870> crash again^
<ouroumov_> hm
<ouroumov_> mate|99870, review your system logs @ /var/log/kern.log for weird stuff
<mate|99870> https://jpst.it/NA8Y
<judoo> make a forum post
<judoo> its aso kinda early in here
<judoo> so not many people active in chat
<mate|99870> oh ok, thank you :)
<mate|99870> i am not using the Mate version, but its ok if i post it in the forum here, or am i wrong?
<ouroumov_> mate|99870, you'd better ask in #ubuntu since this is likely to be a kernel/driver issue
<mate|99870> Ok, thank you for your time, have a nice Day :)
<ouroumov_> mate|99870, same to you
<matecrate> I'm trying to download Ubuntu Mate on an Asus T100 in order to make an image for Raspberry Pi, but when I click on the download button, nothing happens. When I try in Raspian I get SSL handshake failure??
<Darkhero> Where are you downloading from?
<matecrate> I dunno. I am on TWC cable.
<matecrate> Charlotte
<Darkhero> Do you have a torrent client?
<matecrate> I'm sure I do, but I'm not used to using it, so finding it is the only problem.
<Darkhero> Go to the website and download the image from there
<Darkhero> ubuntu-mate.org/download
<matecrate> It doesn't seem to be happening. Now, I have overlooked the obvious before, don't know if I am now.
<matecrate> Are there any alternative sources??
<matecrate> In fact, a long time ago I tried to download Ubuntu for a Windows desktop. It installed but didn't become functional.
<Darkhero> Not sure
<johnc4510> i did an update and got new kernel and headers today...rebooted, and some odd things happened...went to empty trash and clementine opened, tried my home folder and clementine opened...did uname -r and it showed the 4.4.0-31 generic...ran auto remove and it wants me shows the 4.4.0-34 to be removed?
<matecrate> Hmmm.
<johnc4510> is that a regression
<johnc4510> or am i nuts
<johnc4510> lol
<matecrate> I get nothing.I get two choices once I click download: 16:04.1 and 16:1.0 or something like that. Beta.
<matecrate> But nothing at all happens when I push the button.
<Darkhero> download 16.04.1
<matecrate> 'K. As soon as I figure out how.
<Darkhero> Go to ubuntu-mate.org/download, cick 16.04.1, then click on your architecture
<Darkhero> From there you can find torrent and direct download links
<matecrate> On the Pi, where I got the SSL handshake failure, the web said that my not having a clock was a problem. I went through the rigamarole to set the time and found that it was going to be a learning curve. I didn't have the etc/init.d/ntp file. It did have the fake-hwc file. So I did a reset from the terminal, but still nothing.
<matecrate> It doesn't give me those options.
<Darkhero> You can't load the website at all?
<matecrate> Oh sure! I can get the website, but there are no parameters. I only get download buttons.
<matecrate> Choose a release, it says.
<Darkhero> click ubuntu mate 16.04.1 lts
<matecrate> I suspect Windows. Don't know.
<ouroumov_> matecrate, you've got a small screen?
<matecrate> Ouch! I just turned my coffee over. Glad it was only black.
<matecrate> I have a 10 inch screen.
<alkisg> matecrate: you are on windows and you can't find the link to download the ubuntu mate iso?
<matecrate> I am on the download page. I get nothing when I click on the buttons.
<alkisg> matecrate: which browser are you using, and which version?
<matecrate> 8,1
<matecrate> Tablet.
<alkisg> 8.1 is a browser?!
<matecrate> Oh, I'm using Firefox.
<alkisg> I mean like internet explorer, firefox, google chrome...
<johnc4510> k...i got the 4.4.0-38 generic kernel to load and got rid of the old ones...but odd behavior with clementine and caja and trash still exists...any ideas?
<alkisg> matecrate: click on its menu, and select "show desktop  version"
<matecrate> It doesn't happen. ??
<matecrate> Dead end.
<johnc4510> i can launch caja from the dock but from the panel it starts clementine...same with trash
<alkisg> matecrate: which version do you want, 32bit or 64bit?
<matecrate> I think it is 64 bit on the Pi 3
<matecrate> ??
<alkisg> johnc4510: file associations are not related to the kernel at all
<alkisg> That's armhf then
<alkisg> not x86
<alkisg> matecrate: here it is: https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/ubuntu-mate-16.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img.xz
<johnc4510> alkisg: k...it's just that i noticed it right after update....can't figure it out :(
<alkisg> johnc4510: it may be related to the update, but not to the kernel update
<alkisg> Other packages may have been updated as well
<johnc4510> nods
<alkisg> You can go to mate-tweak and reset the panel
<alkisg> And then drag/drop whatever entries you want there
<matecrate> Ok. That gave me a, uh, result. It might be downloading.
<johnc4510> alkisg: thx for that...i'll try it
<alkisg> johnc4510:  If it happens again after the reset, you can run xdg-mime query etc to see the associations
<johnc4510> thx
<alkisg> np
<matecrate> It is downloading. thx. I have a slow connection. Looks like 40+ minutes.
<alkisg> matecrate: why are you downloading this on a tablet? do you have the appropriate tools to dump it to the sd card?
<matecrate> I will have to use an image creator if I do it from windows, and a partition tool.
<matecrate> If I do it from the Pi I will have to install Raspian and then proceed from there.
<alkisg> Your laptop has normal windows, and not the rt thing?
<alkisg> *tablet, sorry
<alkisg> I mean, why aren't you using a real pc...
<matecrate> No. Not RT. It is a full 8.1 version just like would go on a laptop, only there are some differences.
<ouroumov_> alkisg, it's not a browser issue why he couldn't find the download link.
<alkisg> ouroumov_, do you think it's a pebkac error? :)
<ouroumov_> alkisg, matecrate: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/the-download-page-on-ubuntu-mate-org-needs-to-take-less-vertical-space/9050/1
<matecrate> I only have an Asus T100 now. When I upgraded to my next computer, this was it. In fact, I love it. However, there are issues.
<matecrate> Perhaps I should have tried IE.
<matecrate> I am so used to Firefox that I don't even think of that.
<alkisg> matecrate, do you know the resolution of your tablet? like 1024x768?
<ouroumov_> It works fine under firefox matecrate, it's a website design issue
<matecrate> Higher, but I'm not sure right off the bat.
<matecrate> Oh. I see.
<ouroumov_> you gotta scroll down once you select the architecture
<alkisg> It works with 1024x768, so I don't think it's a resolution issue
<matecrate> Trouble is that I am easily stumped. Sometimes it takes me a while to figure out the obvious. But I get there.
<ouroumov_> alkisg, maybe you've zoomed back firefox, or I zoomed in, don't know
<ouroumov_> Because on my netbook w/ 1366*768 it's not visible
<matecrate> Neat! I scrolled down but there is nothing but the two choices. I zoomed out, but nothing. Something dead ended.
<matecrate> Script, probably.
<ouroumov_> hm
<ouroumov_> So maybe alkisg was right and it's not a res issue
<ouroumov_> matecrate, you're using the T100T?
<ouroumov_> matecrate, that device was like the hardest linux intall I've ever done in my life
<matecrate> It might be because it is a tablet. But it functions like a laptop. Yep. Using the T100
<matecrate> As far as I know it isn't possible, or at least not practical to install it on the T100. It has something to do with... well, it'll come to me. It is the new Microsoft security and all.
<ouroumov_> matecrate, off the bat you're gonna be hit with the BayTrail complete freeze bug that'll require intel_idle.max_cstate=1 as kernel boot parameter, the wifi won't work, and after install you'll need to manually do the first boot by selecting the linux image and the other thing that I've forgotten the name of
<ouroumov_> matecrate, it's possible
<ouroumov_> It's just freaking hard
<matecrate> Ok. I will keep this in mind. I don't expect it to go smoothly.
<ouroumov_> Someone wrote a guide on a blog
<matecrate> Yeah, I looked into it. At the time when I looked it wasn't. They were still trying to figure it out.
<matecrate> Don't think I want to go there now.
<ouroumov_> matecrate, this guide is the one I used: http://www.jfwhome.com/2016/01/04/latest-steps-to-install-ubuntu-on-the-asus-t100ta/
<ouroumov_> matecrate, I wrote a comment under the name "ouroumov"
<matecrate> Microsoft has frustrated me so, that I want to finally become more proficient in Linux. But on a different computer.
<ouroumov_> Well you're in the right place
<johnc4510> alkisg: no luck on panel refresh...but i checked my home folder and the permissions are root...can i change that with chown or whatever?
<matecrate> I really like my T100. At first I wasn't sure that the smaller keyboard would be so great, but now I find it so comfortable that I wonder why I ever used a full sized one. But the T100 has a battery issue. For a while it wouldn't charge.
<ouroumov_> johnc4510, your problem is just wrong app starting?
<johnc4510> yep
<johnc4510> as far as i know anyway...heehee
<matecrate> Ok. Download failed, it says. ?? Naturally.
<ouroumov_> johnc4510, Go to the preferred application settings, I'd wager something is missing there.
<matecrate> Alright. Gotta go. I will keep plugging at this. Thanks so much everyone.
<ouroumov_> johnc4510, see https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/bookmark-from-menu-places-opens-with-wrong-application/8268
<johnc4510> ouroumov_: thx...gone exploring :)
<alkisg> (09:21:26 μμ) johnc4510: alkisg: no luck on panel refresh...but i checked my home folder and the permissions are root...can i change that with chown or whatever?
<alkisg> ===> which permissions are root?
<johnc4510> ouroumov_: checked out the preferred settings first and caja was missing :( not sure why, but adding it fixed all...mucho thx
<alkisg> If you have files inside /home/username/* that are owned by root, that's a big problem
<ouroumov_> johnc4510, great
<ouroumov_> johnc4510, can you please post on that thread on the forum that you were also affected?
<johnc4510> ouroumov_: i will do that but it'll be later
<johnc4510> thx again
<ouroumov_> thx
<johnc4510> alkisg: agreed...i'll be looking into that later...thx
<johnc4510> ouroumov_: ok i posted to the link on the forums you had supplied...
<johnc4510> now to figure this home folder permissions fubar
<johnc4510> ok, this is just weird...now home folder is not root and has all user permissions enabled
 * johnc4510 shakes my head
<johnc4510> without knowing i'd say that since file mgr wasn't selected in preferred apps. it misread my home folder...not sure
<johnc4510> bug?...how to prove?...but thx to ouroumov_ and alkisg  for helping me out...this mate release brought me back to ubuntu...
<johnc4510> it's been really solid
<joia> ok guys weird problem here
<joia> i installed ubuntu mate from my usb boot stick to my HDD
<joia> i formatted it first andd now i can see all the mate files on it
<joia> but i just booted with the HDD on boot priority 1 and i had a choice between installiung or trying MATE
<joia> it didnt just boot into it, now im in TRY mode with none of my settings or profile etc saved
<joia> whas goin on
<ouroumov_> hm
<ouroumov_> no clue
<ouroumov_> pull the boot stick
<ouroumov_> reboot
<joia> again?
<joia> but without he stick in?
<joia> I havenoclue what is goingon
<joia> I set my HDD to boot priority 1 and took out the USB boot stick
<joia> and it won't boot at all now; it just asks meto insert a proper boot device and restart
<joia> I can see Ubuntu MATE system files on my HDD, I can even see the programs I installed while it was running
<deepfreeze_> hi
<deepfreeze_> i have a problem with my 3 monitor setup. Sometimes after booting only 2 monitors are working. After I restart all 3 are back.
<john__> Mate boots very slow...is this a result of the software updater?
<nomic> hmm
<nomic> any usb drives attached
<Darkhero> go into terminal and type systemd analyze-blame
<john__> no...wireless mouse is all and an external fan
<john__> I get an "excess arguments" result
<john__> systemd analyze-blame
<user_m> guys, i re-installed ubuntu mate. everything went well, but after i hit the restart button it went haywire and gave me squashfs erros. after a hard reboot everything seems ok... should i be expecting erros?
<nomic> erm no
<joia> if I were to specify a boot file location in BIOS for my Hard Drive... where would it be?
<joia> assuming the HDD already has Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS installedon it
<sixwheeledbeast> If it's a default installation it should just boot. As long as it's installed correctly and the USB drive is removed.
<sixwheeledbeast> You maybe able to see files on the HDD but that doesn't mean the system will boot.
<joia> would  booting for the first time with the USB still attached mess everything up?
<joia> after installation I was told torestart my computer and when I did that the USB was still attached
<joia> I dont get why the HDD wouldnt be able to boot if all the necessary files are there; it was a completely default installation with internet connection the whole time
<joia> everything for booting should be on the drivenow
<sixwheeledbeast> No it wouldn't it would just boot from the USB again, USB and other removable media is normally higher priority and HDD last
<sixwheeledbeast> If it detects no boot device then it's not installed correctly the system has not detected a bootable system you will have to either repair it or reinstall it with the live image (the USB)
<sixwheeledbeast> Before that you may want to double check your settings on the motherboard, if new install it should be a GPT/EFI install you may have to setup your motherboard for that if it's in MBR mode
<joia> so it should be in GPT/EFI mode and not in MBR mode?
<joia> I admit I may have to reinstall but this installation had no problems
<joia> Everything else seems to have gone well, it installed on the correct drive and with no errors, etc
<joia> so doesthat mean UEFI boot should be enabled?
<joia> okay new question: My BIOS has UEFI boot disabled (for all drives), and yet my Ubuntu initial boot screen looked like the UEFI option from thislink
<joia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<joia> I have an EFI partition, a Linux Filesystem partition, and a Linux Swap partition on my HDD (plus 1.1 mb of free space)
<joia> Ubuntu is calling it the /dev/sda1 or 2, 3 device
<joia> It says that the partitioning ofthe Hard Disk is GUID Partition Table
<joia> apport 2.20.1-0ubuntu2.1 crashed when I booted from my USB
<joia> looks like all it does is generate crash reports... thats ironic
<joia> The /boot/efi/ folder in my HDD is completely empty it seems
<joia> But there is an efi file called grub in /boot/grub/
<joia> sorry /boot/grub/x86_64-efi/
<joia> i wonder if I just got whatever EFI files belong in /boot/efi/ and pasted them in whether or not it would then boot properly
<joia> I did a boot info report and found a boot option 0000 that doesn't seem to exist in my BIOS
<joia> the report claims that this option is given last priority, but like I said I can't even see it
<joia> Nice,I've managed to reduce my problems to something more understandable
<joia> Now when I try to boot from my HD, I get the GRUB Boot Menu (so it recognizes a bootable partition on my HD) but when I choose Ubuntu it freezes
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-21
<joia> Is it safe to select an EFI file in the GRUB menu? For some reason my GRUB menu is listing 2 EFI files
<joia> The standard 'Ubuntu' option isnt working so I'mthinking about trying one but not sure if it's safe
<joia> everything works now
<joia> phew...lesson learned: even though they look intimidating, READ error messages and decipher them
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> howdy
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> hi @ouroumov
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> anyone here had any experience with docker or anything similar? looking at using something that doesnt charge more based on my using more hardware that I buy
<robk> I accidently set the wrong compositor in ubuntu mate, how do I reset it back to default?
<ouroumov> Go to MATE Tweak -> Windows
<ouroumov> In WM options select Marco (Software Compositor)
<ouroumov> That is the default
<robk> ouroumov: heh. wish I could. the whole window is black right now.
<ouroumov> Hm
<robk> every time I try to use the "macro hardware acceleration" it just goes black.
<robk> it works if I use compiz
<robk> or software
<robk> i'm using vmware.
<ouroumov> You mean Marco + Compton GPU ?
<robk> sure.. yeah that one.
<robk> i'm using 16.04 LTS
<ouroumov> Okay, lemme see if I can find the command line
<ouroumov> Actually, never mind that, can you switch the VM to tty1 ?
<robk> I tried doing: gsettings reset org.mate.session.required-components windowmanager
<robk> that didn't work.
<robk> says it needs "x11" to run
<ouroumov> So you've got a terminal, ok
<ouroumov> Just run "killall compton"
<ouroumov> Then use MATE Tweak to switch back to default
<robk> rkraig@rkraig-vmware-16 ~ $ gsettings reset org.mate.session.required-components windowmanager
<robk> (process:83706): dconf-WARNING **: failed to commit changes to dconf: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY
<robk> rkraig@rkraig-vmware-16 ~ $ sudo su
<robk> rgr..
<robk> [sudo] password for rkraig:
<robk> ➜  rkraig /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<robk> [ ok ] Restarting lightdm (via systemctl): lightdm.service.
<robk> ouroumov: that did the trick. ty.
<ouroumov> yw
<robk> I switched back to compiz
<robk> question..
<robk> you ever use 4k resolution?
<robk> I'm just trying to figure out a theory I have.
<ouroumov> robk, I don't think GPU accell is useful at all in a VM, I could be wrong
<ouroumov> robk, sorry no
<ouroumov> I've never gone past 1080p
<robk> I have a geforce 770 gtx 2gb ddr5, my presumption is that because I don't have enough video ram, screen rendering seems slow.
<robk> I use vm because I need to test everything in windows as 1st priority. I run a LGA 2011 xeon 2690 w/ 64gb ddr ecc
<ouroumov> Yeah 2BG is not a lot
<ouroumov> I think midrange GPUs pack at least 4GB now
<robk> nvidia says i have 3.5gb of total video memmory, so I think I probably need to upgrade my video card. I'm currently running a Dell 4k P2715Q monitor
<robk> I'm eye-balling this right now, https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Support-Graphics-08G-P4-6171-KR/dp/B01H74VTBK
<robk> ouroumov_: your irc die on you?
<robk> shows you reconnected twice.
<robk> well, I mean shows you are ouroumov_ & ouroumov
<robk> :)
<ouroumov> no, forgot to shut down IRC client on the laptop in my bad, suppose it caught the wifi and went ahead
<robk> :)
<robk> I'll repaste..
<ouroumov> in my bag *
<robk> I'm eye-balling this, https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Support-Graphics-08G-P4-6171-KR/dp/B01H74VTBK
<ouroumov> Yeah I saw
<robk> seems it's very 4k ready, only 1 dvi port, and 2 hdmi & 2 display ports.
<ouroumov> Yeah
<janyra> holaaaa
<ouroumov> hi janyra
<janyra> hi how whwere you from
<ouroumov> janyra, I'm from France
<janyra> ok I'm from spain
<ouroumov> Yes, I can see from your host name :)
<ouroumov> You're a new Ubuntu MATE user janyra?
<janyra> yes i'm a ubunt 16 LTS USER  I'VE UBUNTU MATE ON VIRTUALBOX
<ouroumov> janyra, ok
<ouroumov> janyra, no problem so far?
<reta> can't fix the brightness of my laptop
<reta> it was working fine since I install but suddenly stopworking
<ouroumov> reta, hi
<janyra> NO PROBLEM
<ouroumov> reta, what version of Ubuntu MATE are you using?
<reta> 16.o4
<ouroumov> janyra, please switch back your caps lock
<ouroumov> reta, probably due to a kernel update. You should make sure of that by booting using an older kernel and checking if the issue is gone
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1622257 fix has been unleashed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1622257 in ubuntu-mate "unattended-upgrades is missing from the ubuntu-mate-desktop meta package" [High,Triaged]
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, I still recommend an announcement about the default option switch
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, glad to see you back. I was worried you got whacked by Microsoft goon squad. u_u
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov, Thanks for the update. I'm catching up.
<io> how to tell if bad sectors on hdd are fixable or not?
<ouroumov_> Bad sectors are on most drives, they're not usually a problem, but a natural side effect of aging.
<ouroumov_> Drive firmware will blacklist them when it becomes aware of it.
<io> what if the errors keep recurring after being accounted for by fsck
<ouroumov_> I don't know, change drive? io, I recommend you wait for someone who is able to read SMART reports correctly on the forum thread. Personally I have no clue what it means.
<tauro> Buenas
<rizzo_> anybody get the zeus virus message in firefox on mate 16.04? I just did
<ouroumov_> rizzo_, haha
<ouroumov_> rizzo_, install an adblocker, I recommend uBlock Origin
<rizzo_> i had adblock running
<rizzo_> adblock plus
<tiox> Mint-Y looks awesome for me but no matter how hard I try, it still sucks for some reason.
<ouroumov_> rizzo_, well some stuff got through, apparently. Zeus is a windows botnet.
<ouroumov_> hi tiox
<tiox> ouroumov_ I've heard about Zeus, it's a hell of a thing, that is.
<Langley> Help, I have added the program redshift to auto startup, but the program doesnt function (not tinting the screen). Works fine if I start it manually. Adding it with its path doesnt help
<herve> bonsoir
<ouroumov_> !fr | herve
<ubottu> herve: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ouroumov_> Langley, maybe you should post about it on the forums?
<Langley> Maybe... I see someone else with the same problem and it can be fixed by manually specifying my coordinates
<Langley> 4 year old bug :/ https://bugs.launchpad.net/redshift/+bug/868904
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 868904 in Redshift "Redshift fails to start with session if no external location provider is available" [High,Confirmed]
<mate|34174> Is there a command I can run to see exactlly waht type of RAM i have/
<ouroumov_> -wndi- -Blackisle- -ubuntulo13- -skeletonkey- -ztane- -vok`- -Brycks- -netvixtra- -DalekSec- -TrentP- -atlanticd- -SWAT- -gimpysticks- , beware / -christel- [Global Notice] Hi all, we would urge all irssi users to head over to https://irssi.org/2016/09/21/irssi-0.8.20-released/ and also upgrade to the latest version. I would also like to say thank you to the current irssi dev team for the early warning!
<DalekSec> ouroumov_: It's called a 'global' because it goes to everyone, no need to re-paste it (and pinging everyone in the meantime.)
<ouroumov_> DalekSec, sorry, I wasn't sure the visibility
<ouroumov_> It didn't highlight my client.
<ouroumov_> ( Apologizing to the others too )
<tiox> Does anyone else get the impression that Dedoimedo is a drama llama?
<Langley> Help I'm having problems with galculator again... inputting (-300000/188000000)/0.01 should be -0.16 but galculator just says -inf
<Darkhero> Works fine for me
<Langley> That calculation?? What am I doing wrong
<Darkhero> No idea
<Langley> Are you typing it all in Formula Entry?
<Darkhero> yes
<Darkhero> I get -0.159574468085
<Langley> http://imgur.com/a/NGQn4
<Langley> Like that?
<ouroumov_> tiox, you think he lost his awful machine? Because he hasn't been mentioning it in the Fedora24 article, it's not a review at all.
<ouroumov_> Langley, I can't reproduce
<ouroumov_> gcalculator gives me the correct result
<ouroumov_> Oh wait, maybe I should type it all in one go?)
<Langley> Yes, the whole line
<Darkhero> still works fine for me
<ouroumov_> I can't get the thing to input parenthesis?
<naples> Hey all, total newbie here!
<ouroumov_> Oh alright, formula entry, got it
<ouroumov_> I confirm Langley: -inf
<ouroumov_> Hi naples
<linux-masochist> Hi Naples.
<naples> hello!
<ouroumov_> Langley, have you reported the bug yet?
<Langley> No...
<ouroumov_> Langley, do you plan on doing so?
<Langley> Last time I had a similar problem it magically solved it just after reporting the bug
<naples> question, im totally new to linux, wanted to know what apps to get for serving media?
<naples> locally
<ouroumov_> Serving? You mean playing?
<ouroumov_> For videos: SMPlayer, for Music, I use Banshee
<naples> yeah, so i have home video, images etc
<naples> i want to be able to pulll it up on xbox one media player or kindle
<naples> so ideally local host serving, but as i mentioned new to linux so not sure where to start
<linux-masochist> What's running Linux for you?
<tiox> naples: Plenty of ways to do that. You could set up VLC as a media server and access content on another machine that way.
<tiox> Know this about me; General knowledge I have, specific knowledge I lack. So just because I know something can be done does not mean I can tell you every bit of it.
<tiox> That's what Google is for. :P
<naples> linux-masochist a beat up dell
<ouroumov_> For images, EOM is good enough, it's preinstalled
<ouroumov_> VLC is also preinstalled as well as a music player
<ouroumov_> Langley, since I was able to independently reproduce, you should file a bug report.
<ouroumov_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/galculator
<naples> linux-masochist a beat up dell; thanks for that, will take a look at VLC on the google
<tiox> Ideally if you want access to everything, you could set up a samba server and access your content over the network, if I am saying that correctly...
<tiox> So you can then use other tools to play content from your local network via another machine to provide that content.
<ouroumov_> Damn my connection is lagging fsr
<naples> ideal
<naples> thats what im looking for
<Langley> ouroumov_, but now I found the problem... using , vs .
<Langley> It should accept boooootthhh
<linux-masochist> naples: That's the beauty of Linux. You can repurpose old hardware.
<tiox> Then naples this is probably what you seek, or at least, one means to your end; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20Create%20a%20Network%20Share%20Via%20Samba%20Via%20CLI%20(Command-line%20interface/Linux%20Terminal)%20-%20Uncomplicated,%20Simple%20and%20Brief%20Way!
<Langley> This is madness, on my homework I have to use . but galculator only accepts ,
<ouroumov_> Langley, I used .
<tiox> (Jesus Ubuntu that is stupid.)
<tiox> (Stupidly-long address, lol
<tiox> )
<ouroumov_> Oh, got it
<tiox> Langley: Sounds like a locale issue?
<naples> this is all awesome help folks. looks like my machine has now gotten a new lease of life
<ouroumov_> tiox, you can use "." in US locale?
<tiox> For decimal, yes.
<ouroumov_> naples, our forums are helpful too
<tiox> 16.04, rather than 16,04
<ouroumov_> tiox, I mean, does it work in galculator?
<tiox> Should.
<naples> will check them out, might rejoin this chatr another time. sorry fgor butting in & thanks again
<tiox> Provide me an example and I will attempt to emulate it in galculator.
<tiox> Oh, don;t be sorry.
<Langley> (-3000000/18800000)/0.01
<tiox> 15.9574468085
<Langley> (-3000000/18800000)/0,01
<tiox> Galculator refuses to use commas.
<tiox> 15.9574468085
<Langley> Then why can't it do (-3000000/18800000)/0.01 for me
<tiox> Type 'locale' in terminal and tell me what it spits out for country.
<tiox> (Mine is en_US)
<ouroumov_> tiox, you used CTRL+F to switch galculator to formula mode?
<tiox> I did not, thank you.
<Langley> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<Langley> LANGUAGE=en_US:en
<Langley> LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
<Langley> LC_NUMERIC=en_DK.UTF-8
<Langley> LC_TIME=en_DK.UTF-8
<Langley> LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
<Langley> LC_MONETARY=en_DK.UTF-8
<ouroumov_> Langley, tiox, I think if we use "." galculator assumes we mean "*"
<Langley> LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
<Langley> LC_PAPER=en_DK.UTF-8
<Langley> LC_NAME=en_DK.UTF-8
<Langley> LC_ADDRESS=en_DK.UTF-8
<Langley> LC_TELEPHONE=en_DK.UTF-8
<Langley> LC_MEASUREMENT=en_DK.UTF-8
<Langley> LC_IDENTIFICATION=en_DK.UTF-8
<Langley> LC_ALL=
<Powersource> just some quick (I think) questions: I've been using i3 in arch with a couple of xfce daemons slapped on. But I've realized xfce development is pretty slow and mate looks to be a great replacement. This time I'm thinking I'd install mate first and then swap the WM. Sounds sane? Is this a recommended way? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt2nxyEIf74 (prev. asked this in #mate but no response)
<tiox> Please do not spam the chat; Country code should largelly be the same for every instance locale spits out.
<tiox> ALso, Galculator will not allow me to see a result for Langley's inquiry.
<Langley> But it's different all over
<tiox> So either he is doing it wrong or Galculator is _stupidly broken_
<tiox> Oh nvm I was doing it wrong.
<tiox> I added a closing parenthesis where there was no opening.
<tiox> The answer when using decimal is as expected, when using a comma I get -inf
<tiox> Negative infinity. What the crap.
<ouroumov_> Powersource, you're welcome to ask on the forums, a quick search show very little: https://ubuntu-mate.community/search?q=i3%20wm (but maybe some users will have tried)
<tiox> Langley: This was your query correct? (-3000000/18800000)/0,01
<Langley> Yes, something like that
<ouroumov_> Powersource, apparently that "IvCho" guy tried it and it worked
<Langley> It should accept both . and , it's not like anybody is gonna input a million as 1.000.000 into their calculator
<tiox> (-3000000/18800000)/0,01 = -∞
<tiox> Just, why? I see what you are saying now.
<tiox> But I believe you are making a mountain out of a molehill; just use the syntax Galculator expects if numerical grammar does not matter.
<Langley> It's just user unfriendly, since it's the opposite of what my homework tests want. If I use the wrong one there, it just fails me
<tiox> So? Bear that in mind when typing your response and answer appropriately.
<Langley> But I think I'll just use my TI-30X, only one button for . there...
<Langley> I'll mess up eventually
<ouroumov_> Guys, 4/0.5 = inf
<Powersource> ouroumov: that guy sounds like he did it similarly to the video, thanks
<ouroumov_> yw
<tiox> I think anything with a comma is construed as ∞
<tiox> So like, -1 * 0,1 is -∞
<Langley> Most importantly I found the source of the problem
<Langley> Thanks for the help, bye
<ouroumov_> :\
<mate|8256> any cpu-z alternatives for ubunut
<mate|8256> or some program that analyzes hardware
<ouroumov_> you mean list?
<ouroumov_> sudo lshw
<ouroumov_> or: inxi -ACDSMNGI
<mate|8256> thanks
<johnc4510> like the inxi
<mate|8256> is it ever the case that you get better performance from 2gb less RAM if that 2gb is lower speed than the rest (in situations with nomore than 12gb)
<gaballeromedina> Hi, i'm new. How I can dual boot windows7 and ubuntu mate?
<gaballeromedina> The PC starts automaticly ubuntu mate
<gaballeromedina> bye
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-22
<mate|8256> http://www.wdc.com/global/products/specs/?driveID=1261&language=1 wtf not compatible with linux?
<mate|8256> hhow is that possible
<bergentroll> Hey, guys, how can I set default audio output? I try to set headphones as default, but after restart it's reset.
<dinesh942659> qt creator not working in ubuntu mate
<alkisg> Is it working in other desktop environments?
<dinesh942659> what is proble ?
<dinesh942659> In raspberry it is not working ??
<dinesh942659> In raspberry3 it is  working ??
<dinesh942659> In raspberry3 it is working ??
<thanth> In raspberry pi3 ubuntu mate  Qt creator is working ??
<thanth> In raspberry pi3 ubuntu mate Qt creator is working ??
<thanth> or not ??
<thanth> In raspberry pi3 ubuntu mate Qt creator is working ??
<sixwheeledbeast> I doubt there's an arm build of qt creator I could be wrong
<sixwheeledbeast> oh bye
<dhdf9426598263> In raspberry pi3 ubuntu mate Qt creator is working ??
<dhdf9426598263> In raspberry pi3 ubuntu mate Qt creator is working ??
<dhdf9426598263> In raspberry pi3 ubuntu mate Qt creator is working ??
<dhdf9426598263> In raspberry pi3 ubuntu mate Qt creator is working ??
<thanthdinesh> In raspberry pi3 ubuntu mate Qt creator is working ??
<thanthdinesh> In raspberry pi3 ubuntu mate Qt creator is working ??
<thanthdinesh> In raspberry pi3 ubuntu mate Qt creator is working ?? In raspberry pi3 ubuntu mate Qt creator is working ?? In raspberry pi3 ubuntu mate Qt creator is working ?? In raspberry pi3 ubuntu mate Qt creator is working ??
<mate|45564> hello
<mate|45564> anyone having issues with the latest kernel update?
<mate|45564> my mouse seems to misbehaving
<ouroumov> mate|45564, no problem here
<ouroumov> mate|45564, mouse issues usually stem from the mouse themselves
<mate|45564> used to be ok with the previous kernel.. dunno
<alkisg> mate|45564: if you didn't remove the old kernel manually, you can still select it from the grub menu, and test
<mate|45564> yep.. will do
<Guest28085> ...
<Guest28085> hi
<alkisg> Hi
<judas> hey
<nitrox_> good morning everyone
<nitrox_> Hi all
<nitrox_> I have a question regarding adding a swap file to my installation of Ubuntu on the rapsberry pi3
<nitrox_> is it a requirement to have one?
<Tintomatic> On 16.04, apt says there are new ubuntu-mate-core & ubuntu-mate-desktop, but won't install because of unmet dependencies: mate-applets : Breaks: mate-netspeed (< 1.13.0) but 1.12.0-1 is to be installed
<ouroumov_> Crap
<Tintomatic> Should I just wait another day or two for all mirrors to sync up?
<ouroumov_> Tintomatic, you're using 1.14 via the PPA?
<Tintomatic> yes, I am
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, ^
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, hadn't though about testing that use case
<ouroumov_> (Sorry)
<flexiondotorg> Tintomatic, You should sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if you're switch to the xenial-mate PPA.
<Tintomatic> no biggie. and no hurry
<Tintomatic> I always  dist-upgrade
<flexiondotorg> Tintomatic, OK, let me check something...
<flexiondotorg> OK I see the issue. I need to bump a version of the meta package in the PPA.
<flexiondotorg> Tintomatic, New meta packages uploading to PPA now. Should be ready in an hour or so.
<miguel> good morning all
<Guest39421> good morning all
<ouroumov__> hi miguel / Guest39421
<Guest39421> hi there....just starting this ubuntu trip...pretty awesome
<Guest39421> ...but like all newbies, I have a ton of questions
<ouroumov__> Guest39421, you're welcome to ask, you can also ask on the forums
<Guest39421> well, this was my first option since it is live and my first question is not that hard to answer (I hope!)
<Guest39421> I'm trying to use the startup disk creator in MATE and some errors are showing up...I want to make a CD, not a USB stick...
<sixwheeledbeast> Not sure if Ubuntu fits on a disk any more.
<Guest39421> hmmm
<Darkhero> standard ubuntu and ubuntu-mate don't fit on a cd anymore. Can't speak for any of the other spins
<sixwheeledbeast> Ubuntu certainly hasn't for a few updates, ubuntu-mate maybe different but I doubt it. I have used flash sticks for live images for a few years now.
<nomic> there are net loaders .. small download then it loads the rest off the internet
<Guest39421> ok, got that straight...but check this out...
<ouroumov__> UM fits on a DVD, but Guest39421: Startup Disk Creator is specifically for USB drives
<ouroumov__> Guest39421, to burn a DVD, use Brasero (I think it's installed by default)
<Guest39421> I insert a blank disk and it pops up a window stating that it is unable to mount the blnk CD because it is alredy mounted...???
<Guest39421>  got that ouroumov...
<Akuli> cancel yourself out of that :) brasero will handle it
<Guest39421> thx alkuli
<Guest39421> ...but why the error?
<Akuli> i don't know :) i guess something's trying to mount it and then something else also tries to mount it
<Guest39421> ok...so what I understand is: A DVD and Brasero will take care of burning the startup disk
<Guest39421> Disk creator only deals with USB's
<Guest39421> Well, thanks all for the help...I'll be back when something else goes on...plz bear with me...I'll get the hang of it sooner or later...
<nitrox_> Good afternoon everyone, am new to Ubuntu coming from Win and MAC and loving the experience. I have recently deployed a Raspberry pi 3 with Ubuntu mate 16 and having issues increasing the resolution. t
<nitrox_> of the monitor to 1920*1080
<nitrox_> its greyed out on the monitor preferences
<nitrox_> am connecting to an Harmon Kardon reciever
<nitrox_> via the HDMI port
<nitrox_> any help will be kindly appreciated
<home> hi friends, im totally new to Mate and from windows background, got Ubuntu MATE UP N RUNNING ON iNTEl aTOM WITH 2 GB RAM, i have 2 wifi and 2 bluetooth adapters, can some one guide me from where can I configure them individually
<nitrox_> you should be able to configure the bluetooth under the System > hardware > bluetooth adapters
<nitrox_> menu options
<home> i cant see the 2 different blue tooth adapters seperately there
<nitrox_> in the menu system > hardware - bluetooth devices
<nitrox_> there also more configuration options
<home> only configuration showing, going to mene-sytem-preferences - hardware - 2 options there - bluetooth adapters and bluetooth manager, bluetooth adapters shows options of system name and visibility while bluetooth manager gives options for bluetooth devices to connect to
<home> cant fine the 2 adapters separately to connect to two speaker systems for my home music system
<Tintomatic> flexiondotorg: I just got back andtried upgrading again....Perfect!  You rock!! thanks
<flexiondotorg> Tintomatic, Thanks for confirming the fix.
<flexiondotorg> I guess you've got proposed enabled?
<Tintomatic> Umm, maybe?? I don't know. I've got "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate-dev/xenial-mate/ubuntu xenial main"
<khw> I'm running Ubuntu Mate  15.10.  If I hit the upgrade button on the Software Updater  to get to 16.04.1, will that install plain Ubuntu or will it include Mate as well?
<flexiondotorg> khw, If you upgrade Ubuntu MATE 15.10 you will upgrade to Ubuntu MATE 16.04.1
<khw> flexiondotorg, thanks
<Svarttjern> Hi could anyone help my with a question, please?
<wagnergsantos> I'm running Ubuntu Mate 16.04.1 there are a way to update Mate Desktop to new version?
<Svarttjern> What do I have to select in YUMI since Ubuntu Mate isn't listed?
<ouroumov_> wagnergsantos, if you mean 1.16: not yet
<sixwheeledbeast> Svarttjern: download and select your own ISO
<sixwheeledbeast> I believe YUMI is pendrivelinux multiboot?
<Svarttjern> yes
<Svarttjern> since Ubuntu Mate isn't listed I don't know what to choose. Syslinux, Grub, Grub Partition 4 or Grub from Ram, as the mate iso isn't detected when choosing Ubuntu
<Svarttjern> agh shit
<Svarttjern> forget what I said, I'm a moron
<wagnergsantos> ouroumov_, my Mate version is 1.12.1, yet! There are update to 1.14?
<Akuli> why do you need it?
<Akuli> mine is 1.8.2, runs great
<Akuli> 1.8.1 on my laptop
<wagnergsantos> Akuli, I like new, and in changelog there are a lot of new improvements
<Akuli> then you should build it from source
<wagnergsantos> like: Touchpad configuration now supports edge and two-finger scrolling independently.
<wagnergsantos> OK, I will try this. Thanks!
<Akuli> building from source is a somewhat advanced thing though
<Akuli> most importantly: test everything before you run "make install"
<ouroumov_> wagnergsantos, there's a post on the forums about installing 1.14 through PPA
<ouroumov_> wagnergsantos, http://ubuntu-mate.community/t/mate-desktop-1-14-for-ubuntu-mate-16-04-is-available-now/6722/37
<ouroumov_> make that /1 not /37
<school> Hi everybody, I just installed Ubuntu mate but syste dosen't turns off by its self
<ouroumov_> hi school
<ouroumov_> school, you mean the system doesn't reach shut down?
<school> yes exactly
<ouroumov_> Is the thing still on or is it the machine you're talking here with?
<school> I'm using a notebook acer aspire 5100
<ouroumov_> Have the problem occurred more than one time?
<school> always
<school> I have to hold power key to turn off
<ouroumov_> Okay, try this next time: MagicSysreq + REISUO ( See here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key )
<ouroumov_> school, I think the problem is most likely in kernel, you might find more help for that in #ubuntu channel
<school> Thanks a lot,I'll do it
<mate|99626> i followed these insrtructions for installing wine but cant find it? https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<ouroumov_> hi mate|99626
<ouroumov_> mate|99626, PlayOn linux is available to you through the software boutique
<ouroumov_> mate|99626, there's also the Wine dev build at the end of the "Game" section in the boutique
<mate|99626> does wine not workon ubuntu?
<nomic> z.
<mate|99626> wtf
<ouroumov_> Split!
<ouroumov_> mate|99626, it happens sometimes
<ouroumov_> It's a netsplit
<mate|99626> oh okay
<ouroumov_> Two servers in this IRC network disconnected
<ouroumov_> We're on one of the servers
<ouroumov_> Actually we're on one side of the link that broke
<ouroumov_> The others will have seen us being disconnected :)
<ouroumov_> And here they come back
<mate|99626> lol
<p3t3r> first hello, is someone here who knows if the bug(panel removes of the Desktop) is solved ? I didnt use compiz is solved
<ouroumov_> p3t3r, you have a bug report?
<p3t3r> ?? just found some Information in Net thats my first time with Mate and the first Time ever here in Hexchat
<p3t3r> and any Info say if you use compiz ... i didnt use compiz    i use this : sry searching for take a moment
<p3t3r> Sry my technical english ist worse
<p3t3r> In Mate-Finetuning the 2. Panel between Desktop and Window (dont know the english word for it
<ouroumov_> p3t3r, we have a german section on our forums, maybe you can ask there? https://ubuntu-mate.community/c/multilingual/german
<p3t3r> i use Redmond an in the window panel Marco(Compton-GPU-Komposit)
<p3t3r> yep maybe a good idea
<p3t3r> i will try sry
<p3t3r> exit
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-23
<human> hi
<Guest13375> anyone thre'
<Guest13375> anyone there
<Guest13375> 3321212345678987654321`1234567898765432112345678987654321234567890-=-098765432wsdfghjirtyhujiop[';lkjyt5redsxaq1`23erfgthjkl;'[]\
<Guest13375> EEWQQWERTYU8IUHG
<Guest13375> GGTEEEEERGT6Y7U8I9O0P-=[
<alexisdjesus> HOLA
<nimda2> crickets
<security> k
<tiox> I feel crappy about this post; https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/the-download-page-on-ubuntu-mate-org-needs-to-take-less-vertical-space/9050/2?u=tiox
<tiox> I mean, the point of it was "If someone can't even do the basic, they shouldn't try anything beyond that" but I feel like I was a dick with how I opened.
<mate|67772> hey guys, is anyone experiencing any issues with ubuntu mate after the last core update?
<mate|67772> i'm having issues after installing skype and notepadqq
<mate|67772> not sure if this is affecting the system or not..
<mate|67772> also caja is crashing occasionally when moving large files
<mate|67772> anyone?
<alkisg> Personally, no, I'm not
<janyra_> hola
<iQBen> Hi all. Hoping someone can please help. I'm updated to the newest version of Ubuntu Mate 16.04, yet when I try my SD card in a RPi3 it still remains stuck on the rainbow screen
<iQBen> It's also definitely not a power source issue
<iQBen> Carried out upgrade/update/rpi-update
<pepe05422> hola
<mate|546> hi
<mate|546> i've installed lxde but can't see it as a selection on the login menu?
<mate|546> any ideas?
<mate|546> ???
<ouroumov> hi mate|546
<mate|546> hi
<ouroumov> mate|546, yeah afaik we don't have DE switch in the lightdm login
<mate|546> do you guys know why lxde is not showing up as a desktop option?
<mate|546> ah
<mate|546> well i've installed openbox and it shows up fine
<ouroumov> Oh
<ouroumov> Then it might be an issue with lightdm or lxde
<mate|546> :/
<ouroumov> :\
<ouroumov> Sorry to say this is not exactly a common use case
<pavlos> there is a bunch of colord: failed to get session in syslog, any suggestions? um 16.04
<ouroumov__> hi pavlos
<pavlos> hi there
<ouroumov__> pavlos, do you see adverse effects to your desktop?
<pavlos> nope
<pavlos> but those lines show up in syslog every 13 minutes
<ouroumov__> Active bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colord/+bug/1442050
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1442050 in colord (Ubuntu) "(colord:832): Cd-WARNING **: failed to get session [pid 690]: Unknown error -2" [High,Confirmed]
<pavlos> I see ... ty
<ouroumov__> I recommend you check yourself as affected if you can confirm this is the same bug
<pavlos> added myself
<ouroumov__> Cool, thanks
<adeniz> I connected my laptop to tv with HDMI cable but i can not get sound from my tv
<akhroniz> hello
<akhroniz> how does it work this chat ? :P
<vem> Having pitft install issues. Anyone use it with ubuntu mate?
<kent_> helppp
<kent_> need help opening csgo on ubuntu
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-24
<ubuntu-mate> alguem do BR
<ubuntu-mate> :)
<sam_> hi
<sam_> is this a channel for questions
<ouroumov_> hi sam_
<ouroumov_> yes
<sam_> i am new to ubuntu mate
<sam_> i really like ubuntu mate
<sam_> but onething is not clear to me
<sam_> it seems i cant find a place to have a list of all installed packages
<sam_> i can use the command line for sure, but there is no GUI to show that
<ouroumov_> Hm
<sam_> hoep this is not a repeated question
<ouroumov_> The problem is the list is very long
<sam_> i understand
<sam_> but most destros offer some kind of view of the installed packages
<sam_> as sometimes you need a visual of what you have on the system
<ouroumov_> Synaptic can show installed packages in a GUI
<ouroumov_> But you're gonna get finger cramps from scrolling
<sam_> let me check
<ouroumov_> (Synaptic is not installed by default - I think) but is available through the software boutique
<ouroumov_> When you start Synaptic, sort packages by "Installed Version" so that installed packages are at the top
<sam_> i have synaptic now, let me check
<alkisg> sudo apt install gnome-software
<alkisg> This is the software center that's also used by ubuntu/unity
<sam_> yes got it
<sam_> its long as stated
<sam_> no other way to show only applications, not all detailed packages?
<sam_> ill check the gnome one
<ouroumov_> sam_, there's a command line way to list all programs, but again it's quite long: https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/list-available-programs/6141
<sam_> cool
<sam_> very nice, solved my issue
<sam_> thanks a million
<mate|36860> Hello, I need some help, I want to write a simple " file " that performs some simple command like " sudo apt-get update " , when i double-click on it,...how can i do this?
<Akuli> apt-get update doesn't actually install anything, you want apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<Akuli> or better yet, aptitude update and aptitude upgrade
<mate|36860> yes, the command " sudo apt-get update " is an example,...the command that i need to execute is " sudo service network-manager restart "....
<Akuli> oh thats easy
<Akuli> right-click your top panel, add to panel, the first option you have, then add "gksudo service network-manager restart" as the command
<Akuli> the problem with that is that if it fails the errors aren't saved anywhere... but i guess they end up in your dmesg anyway so it shouldn't really matter
<mate|36860> wow, thanks this was just what I was looking for, thank you very much :-)
<Akuli> if you want it to open a terminal save this http://dpaste.com/36V9SYC somewhere, run "chmod 755 /that/some/place" and set "/that/some/place" as the command
<mate|36860> ok, many thanks :-)
<manu> hi
<Guest77122> hi
<Guest77122> my bluetooth does not work in ubuntu mate 16
<Guest77122> I tried it with three different eartags. ubuntu before 15 if it worked. I uninstalled and re-installed everything. but still does not work
<Guest67188> Hello, I need some help with adobe flash player, i already have flash player installed, in fact on mozilla firefox it works, but doesn't work on chromium,... why?
<ubuntu-mate> hey
<Akuli> Guest67188, because you haven't installed flash for chromium
<Akuli> but really, flash is old and deprecated and you should avoid using it as much as possible
<ubuntu-mate> just teting disto 16.04.1 mate on asrock ion 330 ht
<Guest67188> yeah, I know it but I need to install flash for view a site,...how can I install flash on chromium?
<Akuli> i have no idea
<Akuli> chrome comes with its flash, so maybe you could download it instead
<ouroumov_> ubuntu-mate, is it working alright?
<Akuli> so far i haven't heard about anything that would be better in 16.04 than in 14.04
<omega>  
 * Akuli  
<alkisg>  
<omega> how can i install wine my computer
<Akuli> sudo aptitude install wine
<alkisg> sudo apt install wine
<alkisg> aptitude isn't preinstalled :)
<Akuli> choose your favorite :)
<alkisg> So you need apt install aptitude first!
<Akuli> aptitude has minesweeper and more awesome easter eggs
<alkisg> apt has... fewer letter to type :P
<omega> ok let me first install aptitude]
<alkisg> Really, there's no need to install aptitude
<alkisg> But if you prefer it, sure, go ahead
<omega> what should i install
<alkisg> sudo apt install wine
<alkisg> That command installs wine
<alkisg> You don't need to install anything before that
<omega_> this is what is in the
<omega_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<omega_> omega@omega-HP-500B-Microtower:~$
<alkisg> That's not because of the apt command, but because of something you did before that
<omega_> what should i do next
<alkisg> I.e. you interrupted some package installation
<alkisg> Run what it says
<alkisg> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<alkisg> And don't press ctrl+c while installing programs
<omega> ok let do that
<omega_> I HAVE RUN -> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<omega_> THEN WHAT NEXT
<alkisg> Don't type caps, it's like yelling
<alkisg> Then run sudo apt install wine
<omega_> The following packages will be upgraded:
<omega_>   ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<omega_> 1 upgraded, 121 newly installed, 0 to remove and 13 not upgraded.
<omega_> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<omega_> Need to get 0 B/165 MB of archives.
<omega_> After this operation, 601 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<omega_> Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
<omega_> thats where iam right now
<alkisg> well, press y
<alkisg> It's ok to read what the programs say...
<alkisg> You don't have to ask in irc for everything
<alkisg> That also means that you already have wine, btw
<alkisg> Ah, you probably interrupted its installation previously... ok, go on, press y there
<omega_> ok
<omega_> it has given me package configuration how do i exit it
<alkisg> what do you mean? what's the output?
<omega_> thats what is in the terminal
<alkisg> copy it here so that we can see what you're saying
<alkisg> copy e.g. the last 5 lines
<omega_> Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├─────────────────┐
<omega_>  │                                                                           │
<omega_>  │  • Installation and Use. You may install and use an unlimited number
<omega_>  │    of copies of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT.
<omega_>  │  • Reproduction and Distribution. You may reproduce and distribute
<omega_>  │    an unlimited number of copies of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT; provided
<omega_>  │    that each copy shall be a true and complete copy, including all
<omega_>  │    copyright and trademark notices, and shall be accompanied by a
<omega_>  │    copy of this EULA. Copies of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT may not be
<omega_>  │    distributed for profit either on a standalone basis or included
<alkisg> That's a lot of lines, but not the last 5 lines
<alkisg> Select "yes" or "i agree" with the arrows, then press enter
<omega_> but its in the terminal
<alkisg> omega_, do you see an OK there?
<alkisg> Press the arrow keys, or tab, so that it gets selected
<omega_> yes its there
<alkisg> When it's selected (different color), then press enter
<alkisg> That's how you press buttons in the terminal
<omega_> with the tab key it has proceeded
<omega_> its unpacking right now
<Akuli> ew, microsoft's fonts :(
<Akuli> you can install wine without them, just hold that package before installing wine
<Akuli> alkisg, alias gimme='sudo aptitude install'
<Akuli> gimme wine
<mbz> hello ther
<mbz> hello there
<SuperEngineer> hell
<SuperEngineer> hello
<mbz> please, how to configure ubuntu mate 16 to have the numlock on at startup beacause my password contains numbers
<SuperEngineer> ;-)
<SuperEngineer> tried shutting down with numlock activated at shutdown?
<SuperEngineer> mbz: ^
<mbz> i've tried the "greeter-setup-script=/usr/bin/numlockx on and the system didn't start
<Akuli> mbz, http://askubuntu.com/a/128038
<mbz> yes
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> i'm sure it starts to some point and you can still use a tty
<SuperEngineer> 123333
<Akuli> just press Ctrl+Alt+f1 when you think it's frozen, and then go edit that file again
<SuperEngineer> [I shut my system down with numlock activated]
<omega> Processing triggers for ureadahead (0.100.0-19) ...
<mbz> going to try to shut down again with numlock on to see what happens
<SuperEngineer> and when I use numeric keys 123456 it works 1234567890
<Akuli> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<mbz> ah ok... going on help.ubuntu....
<SuperEngineer> [the above was also tried and proved k in a tty]
<omega> is there any thing that i should proceed with after that process of unpacking
<Akuli> omega, after that you should be able to run your windows programs in wine
<Akuli> right-click your .exe, open with wine
<omega> ok
<Akuli> you might be able to use wine already even if its not fully processed yet
<omega> i have ran wine to install idman505.exe but the response is error ID:1006  that could not create map file in getviewfile file invalid
<Akuli> maybe your program doesn't work under wine?
<Akuli> what is it supposed to do anyway? there's probably a non-wine alternative to it
<omega> its an Internet download manager that is used to download files of different type
<Akuli> there's a bunch of other alternatives
<Akuli> maybe uget is what you want=
<Akuli> ?
<mate|87403> hai
<mate|87403> i installed ubuntu 16.04 to y lenovo laptop wifi is not working in thta
<mate|59420> hai
<ouroumov_>  hi mate|59420
<ouroumov_> common wifi troubleshooting procedure:
<ouroumov_> 1. open terminal (CTRL+ALT+T)
<ouroumov_> 2. type "sudo lshw -C net"
<ouroumov_> 3. Enter your password, it won't be echoed to your as you type
<ouroumov_> 4. Google "ubuntu <card model> <driver>", with these informations found from output of lshw command
<mate|59420> ONCE SEC
<mate|59420> no wired is working wireless is not detecting i think the drivers is not installed
<mate|59420> how to find card model in this laptop r any compatible
<zak> where is the brightness settings
<ubuntu-mate> breaking the silence
<raspberry> Greetings , does anyone here know about ubuntu mate on the raspberry Pi?
<ouroumov_> hello raspberry
<ouroumov_> raspberry, there's a decent number of rpi users on our forums: https://ubuntu-mate.community/
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-25
<kellydays> On September 3rd 1939, the Allies declared war on Germany, leading to the subsequent half a decade long world war. Before Chamberlain died he revealed America and World Jews forced Britain into war against Germany (mentioned in The Forrestal Diaries from 1945.)
<kellydays> “The millions of Jews who live in America, England and France, North and South Africa, and, not to forget those in Palestine, are determined to bring the war of annihilation against Germany to its final end.” – The Jewish newspaper Central Blad Voor Israelieten in Nederland, September 13, 1939
<matthew> Hey what's up
<Guest35720> Just installed this on my RPI 3, it seems pretty nice
<mario__> hi everybody
<ghost_> hi there!
<ghost_> someone can see this?
<zed9099> hello
<kian_> hi
<anker> hi, not sure if any devs are on here.
<anker> Just wanna say thanks for your hard work!
<Darkhero> according to the welcome application most of the team is on here
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-18
<cyberlinux> is it possible to link the Super key to start the Brisk Menu?
<cyberlinux> or the Advanced MATE menu
<jacky_> hello
<jacky_> i just need a lil help from you all
<jacky_> anyone alive here ???
<alex__> hey!
<sigurdson> Hiya MATE's :D
<vlt> Hei!
<sigurdson> Norsk?
<vlt> Er tysk men snakker litt, ja.
<sigurdson> ok
<sigurdson> anyone use ffmpeg for video editing?
<vlt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sigurdson> that was my question :)
<vlt> sigurdson: Ok, then yes.
<sigurdson> I was wondering if it is possible, and if so how can i make an .iso file span over multiple DVD's. This is actually 2 questions. If it is an install file there, can i make it so it say "insert disk two" and if it is multiple files in folders how can i span them when the iso extends over 3 DVD's ? Mostly i ask because i am qurious, but also because i need to do it now in near future.
<vlt> sigurdson: That's quite confusing, wait ...
<vlt> sigurdson: Your first question is whether it is possible to use ffmpeg for video editing? Really? Erm, yes. That's basically what ffmepg is for.
<vlt> sigurdson: I don't get your other questions. What "install file"? What exactly should say "insert disk two" and when?
<sigurdson> No my first question was if anyone was using it..
<sigurdson> My second is if you make a, say 10GB .iso file and you want to burn them to multiple disks how to do this
<sigurdson> Less confusing?
<tsimonq2> sigurdson: That's a bit complex to do
<tsimonq2> What are you trying to accomplish?
<sigurdson> span a disk set
<sigurdson> from an .iso
<tsimonq2> ...what *exactly* are you trying to do?
<sigurdson> i know you can span .zip files quite easy.. But that might be another case
<tsimonq2> Create a distro, or just have some files on there?
<sigurdson> Files
<vlt> sigurdson: That's part of your solution. What is the actual problem?
<sigurdson> nvm
<dominique_> hello
<dominique_> anybody ?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dominique_> is it possible to have different wallpaper for every workspace ?
<mandje> somewhere i chosen a 'cuppertino´ theme. i'd like to undo but i can't find it no more..
<mandje> oh got it. mate tweak/panels.
<mandje> still  a maze.
<daddy> anyone know how to play a dvd in Ubuntu MATE Artful
<diogenes_> daddy, install bildvd
<diogenes_> libdvd*
<daddy> ty
<diogenes_> yw
<cedric_> hi
<cedric_> I have a question
<cedric_> my raspberry is slow when I went in youtube
<cedric_> It is normal ???
<cedric_> thanks you
<diogenes_> cedric_, on PI you watch youtube via kodiu
<diogenes_> kodi*
<murielle> comment demarrer rapidement ubuntu ?
<swift110x60> I am loving ubuntu mate'
<_Anna_> why?
<Guest68300> ok thankyou
<Guest68300> Only just installed Ubuntu Mate this week, really pleased with it, New to Linux and want to use it more as my primary OS
<diogenes_> good choice
<Guest68300> I was using Mint which i also liked, had also tried Ubuntu 16 but this is a great merge between the two
<diogenes_> aha
<Guest68300> it also appears to be more stable..i have dual boot and can easily access my OneDrive Folder on the Windows Side of the Laptop..Windows has some great features but dont trust alot of these big corps
<Guest68300> After watching Joe Collins (a big pusher for Linux on Youtube) he showed the Mate version and i liked it immediatley
<diogenes_> you were just lucky that wannacry and the likes didn't get your credit card information while you were on windows
<Guest68300> yes..i know. i do not store any passwords on my devices at all...
<swift110x60> It's a pleasure to use
<Guest68300> Slowly learning some of the Command lines Linux gives you so much more scope...
<swift110x60> I love Mint as well but annoys me due to old packages that don't get updated very quickly
<Guest68300> i found ubuntu to be abit unstable and freeze the laptop and re-installed it a few times
<Guest68300> Mint was a greateasy Linux Introduction very much like a windows desktop
<Guest68300> I dont want to use windows programs on Linux Via Wine Etc as i think your just creating the same issues leaving yourself open to attacks
<Guest68300> I feel its worth re-learning everything the linux way
<swift110x60> Yes I agree
<swift110x60> I am so happy I came across Linux years ago. It has truly opened up a whole new world to me
<Peter|---> hi
<Peter|---> I again install kubuntu in my machine for no can have grub or boot
<nh> Hi. The Ubuntu MATE welcome screen lists some software to install including the Atom text editor. However, it says 'atom package cannot be found'. Any easy workaround?
<_Anna_> I have a friend claiming "Software Boutique" violates Ubuntu policy by offering Oracle's VirtualBox...
<Astro7467> @_Anna_: virtualbox is listed in Ubuntu's own apps directory for Ubuntu Software Centre : https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/quantal/virtualbox-qt/
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-19
<_Anna_> Astro7467 According to Oracle guys, what you showed me is a fork.
<ezk> N00b with problems with Ubuntu mate display
<ezk> The characters on my desktop are TINY ubuntu 17.04 mate
<ezk> how do I make them larger
<Astro7467> @_Anna_ I think it shows that the 'problem' is more complicated. Suspect that VB as-is cannot go in Ubuntu repos, SB isn't a Ubuntu repo, nor a repo, it just configures and downloads s'ware from what is deemed the best source. If there truly is an issue, then quantifiable info shld be sort i.e. Due to Policy XYZ and Oracle's ABC in VB, then there is a conflict - not broad statements - there a lots of issues
<Astro7467> between different licenses which prevent some packaged solutions, but rarely do such issues prevent users from do as they need.
<Astro7467> Also remember that UM is a community driven flavour - that also means different things are viable
<greg_> I'm loving the new welcome screen in the beta. whomever is responsible, good job.
<_Anna_> So you actually say Ubuntu-MATE is not bonded by Ubuntu policy?
<Astro7467> @_Anna_ , no, I'm saying (without actual knowledge), that that there are probably differences - e.g. Ubuntu LTS is 5 yrs, but Community editions have a choice and UM is 3yrs.
<Astro7467> But the point is, SB isnt a repo, so so the unspecified policy, which probably is Ubuntu owned/managed repo specific, wouldn't apply - again guessing becuase no policy or conflict has been detailed
<_Anna_> Neither Software Center is a repo. They both are package managers.
<Astro7467> unless I am mistaken, it draws exclusively from Ubuntu repos
<_Anna_> You can add sources for extra repos.
<Astro7467> And if there is a VirtualBox repo, nothing would stop you from adding it
<_Anna_> There is no VirtualBox repo. Software Boutique downloads it straight from Oracle's site.
<Astro7467> so ther eis no policy issue - if you look at the link I shared before, that is what Ubuntu recommend you do instead of using their forked version
<swift110x60> hey all
<_Anna_> I can't see that. But even if it was true, then what is the use of a fork?
<Astro7467> to comply with whatever policy hasn't be detailed - which may be legal, brand, quality or other issue driven
<_Anna_> Even if the result is an old crappy version...
<_Anna_> I still find it interesting, though, how MATE doesn't care to comply.
<Astro7467> Which is probably why they recommend going to Oracle directly - when Ubuntu puts something in their repos it means they offer a level of maintenance/support - so for businesses, they may prefer to deal with Ubuntu exclusively to get a guaranteed level of, and single point of,  service, while as individuals or other businesses, their motives and value drivers could be different - i.e. features, functions, etc
<Astro7467> @_Anna_ unless you can provide specifics, I think you are doing everyone, including yourself, a diservice by making a broad statement that the MATE community 'doesn't care to comply'
<Astro7467> @_Anna_ , to show how strongly I believe you are incorrect, and that I have demonstrated there is enough evidence to show there is no problem, if you can prove to me that SB needs to remove VB, I will personally follow-up with the UM core developers to fix the situation @ you can email me at my realname + '.io' and I will send you, anywhere in the world, a Raspberry Pi 3 Premium Kit with a Ubuntu MATE SD-Card
<_Anna_> It's not me the one that claims it. Remember my original message: "A friend of mine..." I let him know about your generosity. He is downloading MATE right now, cause he didn't believe me saying SB offers the original version.
<Astro7467> I quote: 'I still find it interesting, though, how MATE doesn't care to comply.'
<_Anna_> Correction: doesn't seem* to comply. Better? You admitted from the start you are only guessing.
<Astro7467> Good luck to your friend - may they enjoy what I believe is the best general desktop distro, backed by a awesome team of developers and supportive community.
<_Anna_> Why do you believe that?
<Astro7467> Yes, I'm guessing, but believe that against an unspecified policy, I have demonstrated how the situation is different (i.e. Ubuntu repo vs easy-to-install link to the Oracle source per Ubuntu's recommendations)
<_Anna_> I mean why do you believe MATE is the best (!)
<Astro7467> 1. Ubuntu is a solid base. 2. The focus is functionality & stability over glitz, 3. The UM team has a history of collaboration with other open-source (sometime what one could consider 'competitors') efforts to provide a better result for the general open-source/foss community, not just for their own means
<Astro7467> I could go on
<_Anna_> It's not the lighter nor the the most functional. Caja is crappy imo. Same with other things. MATE is what we call a "middle-solution". It is supposed to combine lightness and functionality, resulting being the best to none of these. Middle solutions are usually the worst. If I wanted lightness I could go with xfce. So it's not really about that. It's about nostalgia of gnome 2. But then again, if that's the case, then why the desktop is so
<_Anna_> customizable?? You can even make it look like MSWindows. I personally love customability but that's just pointless for the nostalgic users (one of which I'm not). I could go on.
<_Anna_> I definitely prefer MATE over Unity, but I'll switch to something else when the next LTS will be released.
<Astro7467> The whole point of foss/open-source is freedom of choice - I agree, depending on your reference point, needs and objectives, U-MATE may not be the best choice - but as a general distro, I think it is a great recommendation
<swift110> hmm
<ubuntu-mate> is ubuntu mate safe?
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<_Anna_> safe to...do what?
<Astro7467> @ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> ii mean not like windows
<_Anna_> Yes, much safer.
<ubuntu-mate> so many prob
<Astro7467> @ubuntu-mate , you probably need to be more specific, but yes, being based on the well maintained core of Ubuntu, I would say it is safe
<ubuntu-mate> ok
<ubuntu-mate> thanks
<swift110> it is safe
<_Anna_> All linux distros are safer compared to Windows! LOL
<ubuntu-mate> because im using a live dvd now
<ubuntu-mate> which i found it very good till now
<Astro7467> @ubuntu-mate in reference to Windows - definitely - I have converted Data Science ppl over to Ubuntu MATE from Windows becuase of the issues they encountered, under UM they removed all the instability/crashes
<ubuntu-mate> bcz im a biginer
<Astro7467> @ubuntu-mate as @_Anna_ says, all Linux distros are safer that Windows - if you maintain them (i.e apply the patches/upgrades) - any OS unpatched is a hot mess of opportunity for rogue actors
<ubuntu-mate> when i face aproblem i just restart my comp and evry thing start fresh
<ubuntu-mate> its lovely
<Astro7467> Under Linux you should find you will need to do that a lot less, if not, never
<ubuntu-mate> as i told you im a biginer
<ubuntu-mate> and i miss out many things
<ubuntu-mate> thats why  didnt install it in my comp
<Astro7467> For a beginner, Ubuntu-MATE is a good start - the Software Boutique and default settings generally give you a good stable base, and you can customize the look & feel to your preferences (under Control Panel -> MATE Tweak)
<Astro7467> You can install along-side your existing Windows install - dual booting - you pick which OS to boot into at the start - generally OK
<swift110> hmm
<ubuntu-mate> im learning it by using the live mate live dvd
<swift110> linux is more secure than Windows
<Astro7467> alternatively, you can install Ubuntu-MATE on you machine, then run windows ina Virtual Machine  to also gain access to some of your older apps, or apps you cannot find a good replacement for
<ubuntu-mate> even i took out my hard disk
<ubuntu-mate> so im using it without hard diisk
<_Anna_> Are you trying the live CD right now?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<_Anna_> Can you see a button called "System" at the upper left corner?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<ubuntu-mate> why is there any thing wrong?
<swift110> lol true
<ubuntu-mate> by using the lve dvd wuthout a hard disk
<ubuntu-mate> yes its true
<swift110> yes
<_Anna_> Go System > Preferences > Look and Feel > MATE Tweak > Interface > Panels... Can you see the word "Windows" on the first menu?
<ubuntu-mate> jst tryn t
<ubuntu-mate> what do you mean ?
<swift110> how do I do wobbly windows
<Astro7467> @swift110 you need to switch to the compiz compositor in MATE Tweak then enable in the compz configuration util in Control Panel
<ubuntu-mate> what do you mean window?
<ubuntu-mate> yes i can see a window with many choices
<ubuntu-mate> whuch one you mean?
<Astro7467> @ubuntu-mate under 'Panels' there is a drop-down box, in the list you have different interface layouts, one is called Redmond - it makes U-MATE look like a windows setup
<_Anna_> It was mentioned you could make MATE look like MS Windows. It might be possible on live CD to change the appearance to look like Windows, but unless I miss something, I don't think it's still possible on the updated version... If that feature is important to you, I recommend you https://zorinos.com/
<ubuntu-mate> ah ok .yo mean achoice like windows
<ubuntu-mate> no i dont have it
<ubuntu-mate> i have other choces
<ubuntu-mate> as astro said
<Astro7467> @ubuntu-mate Redmond = 'Microsoft (Windows)', Cupertino = 'Apple (macOS)'
<Astro7467> you can switch between to see what layout you prefer / like
<ubuntu-mate> ya thats right astro
<ubuntu-mate> oh god linux is sooooooooo beatifull window
<swift110> hmm
<ubuntu-mate> i started to fall in love with it
<swift110> I dont see wobbly windows
<Astro7467> @ubuntu-mate only other suggestions before switching is
<Astro7467> a) Backup your data (external HDD, cloud - somewhere unplugged/disconnect from your computer) before moving over
<Astro7467> b) Think about what programs/apps you want/need - if they are not in the Software Boutique (or alternatives listed) - you can ask here for suggestions/solutions
<Astro7467> @swift110 no wobbly windows option in the COmpiz config control panel app?
<ubuntu-mate_> ok .thnaks astro.im just learning till now
<swift110> how do i get to that Astro7467
<ubuntu-mate_> i have no data .bcz i took ouut my hard dusk out of my comp
<Astro7467> @swift110 - It should be in the Control Centre under Look and Feel
<Astro7467> I don't use compiz (less stable I think that macro or compton) but I recall playing with it and the options and a control panel app turned up
<swift110> I switched to compix already
<Astro7467> @swift110  you may need to manually install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Astro7467> sudo apt install compizconfig-settings-manager
<swift110> oh ok
<Astro7467> @swift110  I can confirm - I just tried on one of my systems and I had to manually install the config app
<swift110> ok cool
<swift110> got it
<swift110> goodness
<CreateChange> hello there! trying to test the 17.10 beta, but upon loading it hangs at the splash screen, immediately upon the screen showing
<CreateChange> im loading it up in qemu/kvm, viewing it with vnc
<CreateChange> 8gb of RAM and 5 cores allotted to it
<CreateChange> any suggestions on what I can do? I wanted to give it a look before i give it to a friend trying linux for the first time tomorrow
<vfx> hi
<mate|64610> Hi! I want know, mate store its settings in xml-file or binary file? Sorry, for my English)
<sigurdson> ooo the f12 key :D
<allanboris> hello All
<allanboris> i was hoping for some help
<allanboris> i have kvm and qemu on but my hasswell cpu says no virtualisation i no my cpu works because it was working on windows
<allanboris> could it be my kernal
<allanboris> i am using mate 1704
<sigurdson> I am just curious how many uses a journal?
<marosg> CreateChange:  I cannot help you, but I can confirm I see the same. 17.10 alpha worked, beta does not. It is the same for Ubuntu proper and Ubuntu Budgie as well, all 17.10 betas. I installed VirtualBox, just to give it a try and it works there. No idea why.
<allen_> question about streaming spectrum tv. Why will it not work with a linux system?
<CreateChange> marosg: thanks for verifying that, I appreciate it!
<mate|61161> i am trying to install ubuntu mate 16.04 in my laptop which have 500gb HDD and 6gb RAM ,need help in creating partition like how much space should u provide for ROOT ,SWAP,HOME ,and BOOT,and can i make other drive to data or user?
<diogenes_> mate|61161, 30GB-root, 2GB-swap, rest-home
<mate|61161> no need of boot and /data partion?
<_Anna_> Does someone use VirtualBox? I need an explanation on something.
<diogenes_> on what?
<_Anna_> I'm confused about the terms "expansion pack" and "guest additions". They are not the same, are they?
<diogenes_> you can ask here /j #vbox
<_Anna_> I do. But they are sleepy tonight.
<ali1234> _Anna_: the difference between them is the license
<ali1234> guest utilities has the basic virtual graphics, audio, disk drivers
<ali1234> expansion pack contains the stuff that previously was not available in the open source edition of virtualbox, like usb 2.0 and 3.0 support, NVMe, etc
<_Anna_> Thanks ali1234
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-20
<guest-nolagv_> jyg
<swift110> hey all
<swift110> got ubuntu mate' up and running on an ibm x60
<nacho> hi! when i actualized the software version i got the emergency mode
<nacho> i am in safe mode now
<nacho> i was using the 16,10 version and now i have the 17.04
<nacho> how can i fix it
<mate|91394> I am installing Ubuntu MATE 16.04 in laptop and after creating new partition I am getting the following error .. FORCE UEFI installation ? This machine  firmware has started the installer in UEFI mode but looks like there may be existing operating system already installed using BIOS compatible mode of you continue to install Debian inUEFI mode .it
<mate|91394> might difficult to reboot machine into any BIOS -MODE operating system later ........ Help me here please
<mate|91394> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/cQunQMXIQCiDSRBTA7mT?signature=967eda2f4601cb9fe402ca7e6858271c3ad7bac4b79da1d45ceabceea7443a89&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MDU5MDMyMjF9
<mate|91394> Stuck here .. can anyone please help
<sixwheeledbeast> do you have another os o the laptop?
<mate|91394> No I have only this one
<sixwheeledbeast> what do you mean by this one? I assume you are trying to install Ubuntu-MATE from fresh on a previously used HDD?
<mate|91394> Help me I am stuck here ..that continue button is also not working
<sixwheeledbeast> Did you see above?
<sixwheeledbeast> what version of ubuntu-mate you installing?
<mate|91394> Actually install Ubuntu MATE in system by erase all cz I had windows previously and after that I try reinstall the Ubuntu by partition manually by using something else and when I do the partition and proceed this error occurred
<mate|91394> 16.04
<mate|91394> Hope you understand now the situation
<sixwheeledbeast> I have had exactly the same with the continue button at that point. I recall a bug but can't remember how I solved it.
<mate|91394> What should I do now  ??
<mate|91394> Should I go in BIOS and try to modify
<sixwheeledbeast> mate|91394: did you ask to download updates earlier, I think it was something like that. It is an upstream Ubuntu bug IIRC
<mate|91394> Yes I asked
<sixwheeledbeast> Let me see if I can find the bug page
<mate|91394> Okay .. waiting for reply here
<sixwheeledbeast> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1418706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1418706 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "UEFI: blank drive incorrectly detected as existing BIOS-mode install" [Critical,Triaged]
<mate|91394> What should I do
<sixwheeledbeast> I am not sure if the bug was fixed in a later version. Are you using 16.04.3 LTS?
<mate|91394> Yes
<sixwheeledbeast> You could try installing a newer version of Ubuntu-MATE 17.04 or I recall not asking to update the system on installation worked for some people.
<mate|91394> Okay
<sixwheeledbeast> I actually realised I never solved this issue on the system I ran into this, in hope the bug would be fixed on a later version.
<sixwheeledbeast> mate|91394: reading through launchpad the bug it still about and proposed to be patched in 17.10. There are workarounds not asking for updates on installation and leaving the network disconnected seem to be successful
<mate|91394> Okay I will do it
<sixwheeledbeast> Also a few people say this works https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1418706/comments/90
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1418706 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "UEFI: blank drive incorrectly detected as existing BIOS-mode install" [Critical,Triaged]
<sixwheeledbeast> Seems the latter solution worked fine
<mate|14184Pranav> Hi everyone. I am a blind user of the raspberry pi. I am trying to get a ssh server running on ubuntu mate. The pi is running headless. Is this possible? I have created a blank file called ssh in /boot as well as in the root of the partition that contains the /boot folder. I still do not have ssh enabled. What am I missing?
<mate|14184Pranav> Hi everyone. I am a blind user of the raspberry pi. I am trying to get a ssh server running on ubuntu mate. The pi is running headless. Is this possible? I have created a blank file called ssh in /boot as well as in the root of the partition that contains the /boot folder. I still do not have ssh enabled. What am I missing?
<ecamacho> Hola
<ecamacho> alguien el linea¿
<ecamacho> Bfueno. Es  la primera vez que entro
<ecamacho> volvere
<ecamacho> chou
<sean_> Hello ubuntu chat.  I have ubuntu mate 16.04 installed on my raspberry pi 3 and I cannot find a sleep mode.  I tried a hibernate command in terminal but I saw that the hibernate verb was not supported.
<sean_> Is there a sleep command for ubuntu mate 16.04?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-21
<Fretegi> anyone here installed infinality-ultimate on ubuntu-mate?
<_Anna_> Hi. Does someone know the minimum MB of graphics memory Ubuntu MATE 64 needs?
<Fretegi> hi there, i dont know that
<Fretegi> however, what kinda card u running?
<_Anna_> That's irrelevant.
<Fretegi> usually more an issue of amount of RAM available unless your doing intense graphics stuff
<tsimonq2> _Anna_: How much do you have to work with?
<_Anna_> My problem is I can't install vista on my virtual machine and I don't know why. I suspect I might gave less graphics memory than vista needs, but then again I don't want to take from host os more than host OS needs.
<tsimonq2> _Anna_: That shouldn't be a problem on modern systems
<_Anna_> It's a Toshiba Tecra A10-11M. You can't exactly call it modern.
<tsimonq2> _Anna_: I'd say just try it and see if it works ;)
<_Anna_> Try what?
<tsimonq2> Try allocating the memory
<_Anna_> I did. Twice. I gave 32 out of 128 MB and it gave me back a blue screen which I didn't even have time to read.
<tsimonq2> Alright, then let's wait for flexiondotorg, he'll likely know the answer ;)
<_Anna_> I don't really know what is the problem for sure. I suspect it is that cause Microsoft says it might need 128 MB... but I can't leave my host OS without graphics memory at all, can I?
<_Anna_> Who?
<tsimonq2> _Anna_: Martin Wimpress.
<ali1234> ubuntu mate should not need any graphics memory assigned to the VM at all, and it wont be used until you install the guest utils anyway
<_Anna_> I'm not sure I follow.
<_Anna_> Are you saying I can give all available graphics memory to the guest OS?
<_Anna_> PrtSc button doesn't work with vm, but I think I found a way to read the blue screen. Next time it happens, I'll just pause the vm!
<_Anna_> At least I'll know what's wrong, hopefully.
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<_Anna_> The error is called DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
<_Anna_> Any idea what is that?
<dixonstalbert> Did you see this ? also check your bios and see if there is a virtualization (VT-AMD) option and if it is turned onhttps://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=200748#p200748
<_Anna_> Can you reach BIOS when OS is not installed yet?
<donald_> does anyone know how to add widevine suppport?
<andrew> hey
<elca> salve
<elca> qualche connazionale?
<shubham> hi there .. i am using ubuntu mate 16.04 and when i insert my 2tb WD external hard drive either it takes too much time to load or most of the time it does not show .. i recently came from windows platform and using my external drive first time in ubuntu ... can anyone help please?
<shubham> anyone?
<sixwheeledbeast> shubham: not showing how?
<shubham> my hard drive led light is blinking but nothing is appearing in my desktop
<shubham> when i inserted first time it worked but now its not
<sixwheeledbeast> ok so you are on mate 16.04.3 LTS right?
<sixwheeledbeast> I assume the drive is FAT?
<sixwheeledbeast> Drives should show in Places
<shubham> but its not showing
<shubham> it only show for the first time
<sixwheeledbeast> Did you unmount the drive before removing it?
<shubham> no
<shubham> i did safely remove device
<sixwheeledbeast> So you didn't click eject symbol in places before you removed the USB or powered down?
<shubham> no
 * sixwheeledbeast need to go afk for 10 minutes
<sixwheeledbeast> try rebooting your machine first be back in a sec
<shubham> okay i will try it
<sixwheeledbeast> Reboot fixed it... I wonder if disk mounter panel on, would help new users with this.
<_Anna_> Does someone know the minimum MB of graphics memory Ubuntu MATE 64 needs?
<DarkJarris> that was an odd thing to happen. my usb stick suddenly became read only
<DarkJarris> bit of investigating shows the my /media folder was owned by root
<DarkJarris> chowned it back to me, rebooted the laptop, now its fine
<DarkJarris> not entirely sure what changed it though, or when
<web1> hello
<web1> is there anybody who's good at oracle?
<biotim> DarkJarris: /media folder is normally owned by root. Probably the system encountered some problem with the USB device or the filesystem on the USB drive, which caused it to remount it as read-only. Could indicate a problem with the drive, or maybe just a temporary interruption of the USB connection. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/168321/why-does-ubuntu-change-my-file-system-to-read-only
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-22
<Fretegi> evening folks
<Fretegi> so i keep getting this message regarding missing firmware on a kabylake mobile processor
<Fretegi> anyway to see what firmware is included in the linuxfirmware package?  or if i in fact have the proper firmware already installed and running properly?
<ali1234> Fretegi: CPU microcode is in intel-microcode package
<cyberlinux> Is there a way to save window size and position so that when I open it next time it opens at the last size and position it was closed. For example, Hexchat would open at the exact same position and size in KDE, but not so in Ubuntu Mate. Anyone?
<Fretegi> ali1234, right, how can we tell what is in it?
<ali1234> check the kernel log
<ali1234> search for "microcode"
<Fretegi> shows v2.2
<Fretegi> but was more curious if the kabylake microcode is in this version
<ali1234> see https://wiki.debian.org/Microcode
<Fretegi> should be the latest version available in ubuntu repos
<Fretegi> hmm, so tring to chase down a random freezing issue in 16.04, and during kernel upgrades i get a message about missing firmware, i am running the intel proprietary microcode so i wonder if that is the issue
<Fretegi> thanks for the help have a great evening everyone
<MalcomX40> AN IRCD DESIGNED FOR REAL NIGGAS (NOT COON ASS NIGGAS)
<MalcomX40> YOU MAY ASK IS THIS IRCD FOR YOU? ANSWER THE QUESTIONS BELOW
<MalcomX40> DO YOU BLAME THE WHITE MAN FOR EVERYTHING?
<MalcomX40> DOES THE THOUGHT OF WORK CAUSE TERROR IN YOUR HEART?
<MalcomX40> DO YOU NOT GIVE TWO SHITS IF BLACKS ARE CALLED BY THE THOUSANDS
<MalcomX40> FROM OTHER BLACKS BUT IF A FEW GET KILLED BY WHITES YOU WANT TO
<MalcomX40> BURN A CITY??
<MalcomX40> DO YOU LIKE TO HAVE BABIES AND LEAVE THEM??
<MalcomX40> IF YOU ANSWERED YES TO ALL THOSE QUESTIONS YOU MIGHT BE A REAL
<MalcomX40> ASS NIGGA!!
<MalcomX40> realnigzlqctosqu.onion or realnigzlqctosqu.onion/6667
<swift110-phone> hey
<raj_> hello anyone having idea about the redmond-fresh.layout
<alex1s> Hi all, I use ubuntu-mate on rpi3, but I have very bad performance with firefox compared to raspbian.
<alex1s> Could you tell me what could explain such difference ?
<ouroumov> Hello alex1s
<ouroumov> alex1s, maybe different settings are used in Ubuntu.
<alex1s> Hello ouroumov
<alex1s> no I have use the same pref.js file on both firefox
<ouroumov> alex1s, check how ff is configured for data caching & other things. Add an adblocker to reduce CPU usage & bandwidth usage, etc
<ouroumov> oh
<alex1s> I have no addon
<ouroumov> Then have some
<alex1s> I also have compare both firefox with hardware acceleration disable
<alex1s> The main diference is that on raspbian I use firefox-esr and in ubuntu MATE it is firefox, I don't know if the code is the same ?
<ouroumov> No it's not
<ouroumov> FFESR is a few versions behind regular FF.
<alex1s> But does it have any impact on performance ?
<ouroumov> Il would, yes.
<alex1s> How could I identify the bottleneck that decrease the performance in firefox on Rpi3 with ubuntu Mate ?
<ouroumov> I don't know, with software you compile yourself the way to do that would be to compile with debug flags than profile the code while it's running.
<ouroumov> then *
<alex1s> I would like to avoid this solution because building firefox requieres lots of ressources.
<alex1s> But I think it is the only way, is there a build service I can use to build firefox remotly ?
<ouroumov> Don't know
<ouroumov> doubt it
<alex1s> I done a system upgrade using apt-get upgrade commande, firefox is now in version 55.0.2, but it crash when I launched it ? Is it a know issue ?
<alex1s> hi all, I use a Rpi and ubuntu MATE, Classic and Core. I upgrade Firefox package to version 55.0.2 but it crash at boot for all the distrib ? Is it normal ?
<alex1s> ouroumov, I downgrade firefox to 45.0.02 and there is no more preformance issue !
<andrew>  this computer is way too slow.
<ubuntu-mate> anybody awake?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-23
<krismaguire> !info macfanctld
<ubottu> macfanctld (source: macfanctld): fan control daemon for Apple MacBook / MacBook Pro computers. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6+repack1-1 (zesty), package size 13 kB, installed size 69 kB
<zeus_> who are the target users of ubuntu mate?
<diogenes_> zeus_, everyone, including forest people from amazonia
<DarkJarris> heh
<DarkJarris> "Yes."
<ubuntu-mate_> Hello!
<sunconure1> Good Day. Will there eventually be a PPA for a 15 band graphic equalizer for 17.10?
<swift110x60> hey
<diogenes_> hey
<swift110x60> how are you diogenes_
<diogenes_> swift110x60,  fantastically cool, how are you/
<swift110x60> hey luca__
<luca__> hi
<swift110x60> how are you luca__
<luca__> fine, i've just installed ubuntu mate :)
<luca__> bye bye, i've to go back to work :)
<swift110x60> ok
<swift110x60> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello swift110x60
<swift110x60> how are you pavlushka
<pavlushka> swift110x60: me good, and you?
<swift110x60> im good where are you from
<pavlushka> swift110x60: from Bangladesh and you?
<swift110x60> usa pavlushka what are you up to
<pavlushka> swift110x60: just hanging around and playing warzone2100
<swift110x60> that's cool
<pavlushka> swift110x60: and what about you?
<swift110x60> Right now relaxing
<swift110x60> likely going to go for a nice walk today
<pavlushka> swift110x60: nice
<swift110x60> yes
<swift110x60> I could really use it
<alain>  on a 32 bit dell laptop and I had to replace firefox with chromium because firefox stop working after an update
<alain> has anyone run into this issue?
<diogenes_> alain, run in terminal: mv $HOME/.mozilla $HOME/.mozilla.bak
<alain> ok
<diogenes_> start firefox again
<alain> thanks I will try it
<alain> That seems to work thanks have a nice day
<diogenes_> u2
<mmdc> identift AMXM457c
<mmdc> identifyAMXM457c
<mmdc> identify AMXM457c
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-24
<roasted> how does one enable vnc on ubuntu mate?
<roasted> install vino + vino-preferences from terminal <3
<roasted> or not. well that was fun anyway.
<weij> k
<weij> hallo 'neeone here?
<Guest99539> hey has anyone ever successfully run supercollider on ubuntumate
<rgh> really impressed by ubuntu-mate 17.10  very slick
<rgh> installing it on my 2nd (OLD) laptop as we speak
<rgh> i'm having some trouble with the wifi though .. i tried some other distros too
<rgh> debian mate wouldn't boot properly, lubunut 17.10 and 16.04 both had the wifi problem
<rgh> so now I'm trying mate 17.10 ..
<rgh> lubunut ?? wtf lol
<rgh> lubuntu
<DarkJarris> rgh, is it a broadcom wifi chip?
<DarkJarris> broadcom is such a bitch to get working, luckily I had a spare atheros wifi chip that I was able to switch it with
<mandje> my laptop´s wifi disconnects when inactive. in settings´s power management i did put screen to never sleep when inactive. will that help?  are there other settings for keeping the wifi connection up all times?
<Guest45651> hello
<claudio_> Bonjour,
<rgh> DarkJarris: some Ralink thingy
<lucas_> lut
<lucas_> il y a quelqu'un??
<emfermeria> hello
<emfermeria> tengo un probrema
<emil__> 61052qwe
